# Any USA entry updates?



## GraemeO

Hi everyone, has anyone any updates or rumours if we will be allowed entry into the US in July at all?
really don’t want to cancel my holiday .....


----------



## alanandline

Seems more unlikely than the positive people think now that Virgin have announced they will not be flying to Orlando until at least the 20th Aug.


----------



## disneyholic family

and something i hadn't noticed until yesterday, ALL international travelers, regardless of where they're coming from, must self-quarantine for 14 days....
they're permitted to travel inside the US to their destination, but once they arrive there, must self-quarantine for 2 weeks...
That's according to the CDC website.
Of course, there's no way of knowing how long that restriction will be in place, but can you imagine arriving in orlando for your 14 day  WDW holiday and finding out you need to stay in your hotel room for 14 days?
that gives new meaning to a resort only holiday ...
.


----------



## alanandline

I’ve also heard that Disney will not let you do a 14 day quarantine in their hotel rooms!


----------



## tinkerbell1991

alanandline said:


> Seems more unlikely than the positive people think now that Virgin have announced they will not be flying to Orlando until at least the 20th Aug.


Isn't the August date just for Manchester to Orlando? I thought London we're flying out next month? Apologies if I'm wrong
Edit - you're right! I hadn't even seen this news. Oh no


----------



## alanandline

tinkerbell1991 said:


> Isn't the August date just for Manchester to Orlando? I thought London we're flying out next month? Apologies if I'm wrong
> Edit - you're right! I hadn't even seen this news. Oh no ☹


I think we thought previously Heathrow was to start in July but this on their page now clearly says Heathrow and Manchester to a Orlando from 24 August subject to CDC approval

https://corporate.virginatlantic.com/global/en/media/press-releases/returnn-to-flying.html


----------



## ButterbearUK

alanandline said:


> Seems more unlikely than the positive people think now that Virgin have announced they will not be flying to Orlando until at least the 20th Aug.


This, coupled with the figures for virus cases in Florida this week, rather suggests that summer trips to Orlando are going to wind up being cancelled this year


----------



## pigby

ButterbearUK said:


> This, coupled with the figures for virus cases in Florida this week, rather suggests that summer trips to Orlando are going to wind up being cancelled this year


This is too close for comfort - we fly from Manchester on 26th August.


----------



## Disney Frenhines

The numbers are rising quite dramatically in over 20 states, including Florida and, being careful not to be political, the irresponsibility of certain people who are supposedly in charge of the US is not helping.  I doubt if they'll lift the restrictions for the rest of the year even if every other country in the world, including the UK were as good as clear of Covid-19.


----------



## ButterbearUK

pigby said:


> This is too close for comfort - we fly from Manchester on 26th August.


I can imagine. We are booked for October, and even I’m nervous now!


----------



## ButterbearUK

Disney Frenhines said:


> The numbers are rising quite dramatically in over 20 states, including Florida and, being careful not to be political, the irresponsibility of certain people who are supposedly in charge of the US is not helping.  I doubt if they'll lift the restrictions for the rest of the year even if every other country in the world, including the UK were as good as clear of Covid-19.


Sad but probably true.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

ButterbearUK said:


> I can imagine. We are booked for October, and even I’m nervous now!


Us too. Doubt our wedding will go ahead either over there


----------



## gavvy

I can't see it happening before autumn at this, rate. The figures are still climbing in florida at the moment. Quite worrying


----------



## Disney Frenhines

CNN are reporting that the EU is considering banning travellers from the US and other countries from entering the Scheningen countries. We are no longer part of the EU, so we are not going to be part of this. However, will the UK follow suit and do the same.
As to how the US will react to having the same done to them as they've been doing to us, who knows, but, I suspect we won't be seeing their ban on travel removed anytime this year.
In that case Disney should be coming up with a plan for those of us who have not cancelled and accepted the offer of the 35% discount in return for keeping our reservation with them. Not holding my breath mind you.


----------



## Plague

Disney Frenhines said:


> We are no longer part of the EU, so we are not going to be part of this. However, will the UK follow suit and do the same.


We've enacted a quarantine against everyone, including EU countries, so to an extent we already have.
Logically we should probably follow the EU on it, but politically the government can't be seen to be doing what the EU does


----------



## MichelinMan

Disney Frenhines said:


> The numbers are rising quite dramatically in over 20 states, including Florida and, being careful not to be political, the irresponsibility of certain people who are supposedly in charge of the US is not helping.  I doubt if they'll lift the restrictions for the rest of the year even if every other country in the world, including the UK were as good as clear of Covid-19.


Without knowing how many tests are being done as well each day, it is hard to know if the upturn in new cases is real, or just due to more testing. But the number of deaths isn't showing any signs of an upturn - if that starts to go up as well, that is the time to start worrying.


----------



## alanandline

We are likely to have to agree to ban the US (keep in place a ban) in order to agree opening up with shengen area. I’d imagine most of EU will not want a back door route for the virus to come back from US, or any other country, via the UK.


----------



## ford family

alanandline said:


> We are likely to have to agree to ban the US (keep in place a ban) in order to agree opening up with shengen area. I’d imagine most of EU will not want a back door route for the virus to come back from US, or any other country, via the UK.


How would it be a backdoor route?
We have never been part of Schengen so have always had to go through passport control when arriving in those countries.
If we allow Americans to come in and the EU don't it then API will identify banned nationalities before they try to fly/train/ferry and any who do get through would be stopped by Schengen immigration.

ford family


----------



## alanandline

ford family said:


> How would it be a backdoor route?
> We have never been part of Schengen so have always had to go through passport control when arriving in those countries.
> If we allow Americans to come in and the EU don't it then API will identify banned nationalities before they try to fly/train/ferry and any who do get through would be stopped by Schengen immigration.
> 
> ford family


What I mean is if we let them into Britain and they infect people here we could infect them.


----------



## Disney Frenhines

Considering the issues currently in the US with the rise in Covid cases then we should be part of it too.  There is a good reason why the EU is considering this ban, the US is not doing a great deal to tackle the crisis, even to the point of being in denial and even though the UK govt hasn't exactly been fantastic at least our numbers are reducing rapidly. The US is not lifting it's ban on countries that have taken great strides in tackling the problem and whose numbers have fallen exponentially, so we should not allow citizens of a country where individual states are refusing entry to residents of other states for fear of spreading the virus from entering our borders.  Sounds a bit tit for tat perhaps, but, it's common sense.


----------



## alanandline

Disney Frenhines said:


> Considering the issues currently in the US with the rise in Covid cases then we should be part of it too.  There is a good reason why the EU is considering this ban, the US is not doing a great deal to tackle the crisis, even to the point of being in denial and even though the UK govt hasn't exactly been fantastic at least our numbers are reducing rapidly. The US is not lifting it's ban on countries that have taken great strides in tackling the problem and whose numbers have fallen exponentially, so we should not allow citizens of a country where individual states are refusing entry to residents of other states for fear of spreading the virus from entering our borders.  Sounds a bit tit for tat perhaps, but, it's common sense.


I’m with you. Indeed I read that a report in The Sun (I know a very reliable source LOL) about air bridges indicates the US will not open up until maybe the end of the year.


----------



## Disney Frenhines

MichelinMan said:


> Without knowing how many tests are being done as well each day, it is hard to know if the upturn in new cases is real, or just due to more testing. But the number of deaths isn't showing any signs of an upturn - if that starts to go up as well, that is the time to start worrying.


With the rise in cases it's a sad inevitability that the number of deaths will rise too.


----------



## Jon84

alanandline said:


> I’m with you. Indeed I read that a report in The Sun (I know a very reliable source LOL) about air bridges indicates the US will not open up until maybe the end of the year.


I saw that also. I think TUI have been tipped off on Air Bridges


----------



## Jon84

Disney Frenhines said:


> With the rise in cases it's a sad inevitability that the number of deaths will rise too.



The John's Hopkins Uni website is really good, they give an indication of testing in FL. In the last two weeks it's been pretty flat in terms of testing numbers. 

The key metric is % of tests that come back positive. That is trending up and takes into account the number of tests. 

Interestingly, the age group that is now the larger positive tests is 18-34, which means we won't see a huge increase in hospitalisation, or deaths unless they then take to their older relatives. We might not see an increase on hospitalisation or deaths for another 2-4 weeks given incubation times.


----------



## LucieR

Just to clarify. USA is officially on red list of countries for entry to U.K. with no immediate date to review. List can be found on BBC and government websites x


----------



## ButterbearUK

LucieR said:


> Just to clarify. USA is officially on red list of countries for entry to U.K. with no immediate date to review. List can be found on BBC and government websites x


Yep. I really think that travel this summer is a no go, and could remain so for the autumn too. Things can change quite quickly, but I don’t see the government lifting the red status anytime in the next 6 weeks given what is going on with virus numbers in the USA at the moment. Sad times


----------



## b1gbc

British Airways now cancelled into august 31st


----------



## Disney Frenhines

b1gbc said:


> British Airways now cancelled into august 31st


Hardly unexpected.  I'm ready to cancel my September trip now. America is being run by Covid Donnie and I'm thinking this pandemic is nowhere near being controlled in the US.


----------



## GirlDreamer

I wonder if VA will be cancelling any more flights soon. They still haven't said anything about the flights that are supposed to start running to LA and NY on the 20th of July. I'm kind of expecting my flight on Sept 2nd to be cancelled.


----------



## ButterbearUK

Well, it looks as though BA are just cancelling one month at a time, so early September travellers may not know until just one month before whether the flights are happening. Interestingly the Orlando and Tampa routes seem to be the only ones that have been outright cancelled. Loads of other North American destinations are still selling on their website for both July and August. Even places like Vegas are still for sale, and I’d have thought a fair proportion of that traffic was leisure travellers. The Miami route is still on sale for August too, since it is more of a business route I guess and there are still people travelling for essential purposes.


----------



## Disney Frenhines

GirlDreamer said:


> I wonder if VA will be cancelling any more flights soon. They still haven't said anything about the flights that are supposed to start running to LA and NY on the 20th of July. I'm kind of expecting my flight on Sept 2nd to be cancelled.


I think all the airlines are taking it month by month, but, are fully aware that they will probably not be flying to the US anytime for the rest of the year.
It's a shame VA discontinued their flights to Japan as I think many of us would be considering giving Disneyland Tokyo a whirl. I've been thinking about doing the far Eastern Disney parks for a while and if VA had still been doing the Japan route I would have used my open ticket for it and definitely Hong Kong and even Shanghai in a single trip instead of the two and a half weeks I'd planned for Florida.


----------



## Plague

Bear in mind that only some US airports can accept international flights at present. From gov.uk:
_The new restrictions limit the number of airports to which flights from international destinations can operate to the USA. The 13 airports are:_

_JFK (New York)_
_EWR (Newark)_
_IAD (Washington DC)_
_BOS (Boston)_
_ORD (Chicago)_
_DTW (Detroit)_
_MIA (Miami)_
_ATL (Atlanta)_
_DFW (Dallas)_
_LAX (Los Angeles)_
_SEA (Seattle)_
_SFO (San Francisco)_
_HNL (Honolulu)_

MCO (Orlando) isn't there, so access is only via connecting flights. Until that changes there will not be any UK-Orlando direct flights.


----------



## Disney Frenhines

Plague said:


> Bear in mind that only some US airports can accept international flights at present. From gov.uk:
> _The new restrictions limit the number of airports to which flights from international destinations can operate to the USA. The 13 airports are:_
> 
> _JFK (New York)_
> _EWR (Newark)_
> _IAD (Washington DC)_
> _BOS (Boston)_
> _ORD (Chicago)_
> _DTW (Detroit)_
> _MIA (Miami)_
> _ATL (Atlanta)_
> _DFW (Dallas)_
> _LAX (Los Angeles)_
> _SEA (Seattle)_
> _SFO (San Francisco)_
> _HNL (Honolulu)_
> 
> MCO (Orlando) isn't there, so access is only via connecting flights. Until that changes there will not be any UK-Orlando direct flights.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

The Dibb have threads for both BA and Virgin flight cancellations. It doesn’t make for cheerful reading but it provides an overview of what is happening. https://www.thedibb.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=1168517&page=55


----------



## Disney Frenhines

Interesting bit in today's i newspaper from Simon Calder, who is probably the best travel writer out there.  I wish I could find a link to it online, but, he is of the opinion that restrictions will be kept in place against Europeans because 'he (Trump) believes it plays well with his support base ahead of the November election'  Although Mr Calder does add that if restrictions were lifted VA would stick to well established routes, including Orlando, personally I think it's unlikely and anyone with a reservation in 2020 in the UK or any country that is subject to these restrictions can wave ta ta to going this year, me included.


----------



## ButterbearUK

Disney Frenhines said:


> Interesting bit in today's i newspaper from Simon Calder, who is probably the best travel writer out there.  I wish I could find a link to it online, but, he is of the opinion that restrictions will be kept in place against Europeans because 'he (Trump) believes it plays well with his support base ahead of the November election'  Although Mr Calder does add that if restrictions were lifted VA would stick to well established routes, including Orlando, personally I think it's unlikely and anyone with a reservation in 2020 in the UK or any country that is subject to these restrictions can wave ta ta to going this year, me included.


I think you are probably correct. If we had a simple booking direct with Disney we would have cancelled by now, but we have three dvc rentals through David’s and will only get a voucher credit for them if the government restrictions prevent us from going now that the resorts have reopened... so just sitting and waiting now.


----------



## Disney Frenhines

ButterbearUK said:


> I think you are probably correct. If we had a simple booking direct with Disney we would have cancelled by now, but we have three dvc rentals through David’s and will only get a voucher credit for them if the government restrictions prevent us from going now that the resorts have reopened... so just sitting and waiting now.


I want to reschedule for late October-November 2021 now, I wish Disney would put those dates up so I can at least price those dates up.


----------



## londontime

Disney Frenhines said:


> nteresting bit in today's i newspaper from Simon Calder, who is probably the best travel writer out there. I wish I could find a link to it online, but, he is of the opinion that restrictions will be kept in place against Europeans because 'he (Trump) believes it plays well with his support base ahead of the November election' Although Mr Calder does add that if restrictions were lifted VA would stick to well established routes, including Orlando, personally I think it's unlikely and anyone with a reservation in 2020 in the UK or any country that is subject to these restrictions can wave ta ta to going this year, me included.


Yeah, I think you are right. I have the DW Marathon booked, and I think that is 50/50 right now at best.


----------



## Plague

Florida has just extended its state of emergency through to 5 Sept.
It could be curtailed but I can't see any leisure trips happening before then now, and probably not for a while after.


----------



## GirlDreamer

Plague said:


> Florida has just extended its state of emergency through to 5 Sept.
> It could be curtailed but I can't see any leisure trips happening before then now, and probably not for a while after.



Me neither. I had to pay my balance today, but I'm not expecting to go. On the bright side, if the trip doesn't happen, then the money I was supposed to use for the trip will go to pay off nearly all of my student loan (it's in Norway, so have to pay it off in full), and that means I'll be nearly debt free as that's the only debt I have


----------



## SuperMuscleMan

I'm sorry for those with trips planned. Whats interesting is I have just had my planning pack sent from wdtc and the covering letter talks nothing about the current situation and still talks about the dining plan and booking for 2020!


----------



## Plague

SuperMuscleMan said:


> the covering letter talks nothing about the current situation and still talks about the dining plan and booking for 2020!


That's not very good. 
However, I'd give them a break as I guess they've been a bit busy fire-fighting while working from home. Redrafting paperwork that may change again, and again, over the next few weeks and months is probably low priority.


----------



## SuperMuscleMan

Plague said:


> That's not very good.
> However, I'd give them a break as I guess they've been a bit busy fire-fighting while working from home. Redrafting paperwork that may change again, and again, over the next few weeks and months is probably low priority.


I'd agree but also disagree because it's a basic covering letter. The packs they sent out are almost pointless and misleading in many ways. I'd understand if they had just said something along the lines of these are just guides and we have made many changes since the information packs were published.


----------



## alanandline

GirlDreamer said:


> Me neither. I had to pay my balance today, but I'm not expecting to go. On the bright side, if the trip doesn't happen, then the money I was supposed to use for the trip will go to pay off nearly all of my student loan (it's in Norway, so have to pay it off in full), and that means I'll be nearly debt free as that's the only debt I have


Hey that would still be a great thing.


----------



## Jon84

We've pushed out to September 2021 for WDW it's not worth the hassle! 

In the meantime we're planning on smashing DLP with our new APs!


----------



## Lucys dad

Disney Frenhines said:


> Interesting bit in today's i newspaper from Simon Calder, who is probably the best travel writer out there.  I wish I could find a link to it online, but, he is of the opinion that restrictions will be kept in place against Europeans because 'he (Trump) believes it plays well with his support base ahead of the November election'  Although Mr Calder does add that if restrictions were lifted VA would stick to well established routes, including Orlando, personally I think it's unlikely and anyone with a reservation in 2020 in the UK or any country that is subject to these restrictions can wave ta ta to going this year, me included.



I agree with you about Simon Calder when it comes to travel.  

Also, given who the two ‘individuals’ are at each side of the Atlantic (Im trying very hard to be non-pollitial or offensive) and based on their decision making to date;  there is no way I would be considering a flight from the UK to the US for a holiday this year


----------



## Disney Frenhines

Lucys dad said:


> I agree with you about Simon Calder when it comes to travel.
> 
> Also, given who the two ‘individuals’ are at each side of the Atlantic (Im trying very hard to be non-pollitial or offensive) and based on their decision making to date;  there is no way I would be considering a flight from the UK to the US for a holiday this year


I'm not considering the US for a holiday before October 2021, I think Covid-19 isn't going to be the only problem the US will be facing in months to come.


----------



## Woodview

BEFORE  YOU MAKE     TRAVEL  PLANS    for  Flying  to  USA  in the rest of  2020  AND   2021


                          CHECK   your     ESTA     STATUS  on


                           esta.cbd  dhs.gov


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Woodview said:


> BEFORE  YOU MAKE     TRAVEL  PLANS    for  Flying  to  USA  in the rest of  2020  AND   2021
> 
> 
> CHECK   your     ESTA     STATUS  on
> 
> 
> esta.cbd  dhs.gov


Has there been a change? Mine is still showing as valid.


----------



## Woodview

It may be  Showing     Valid                BUT        Check out

                        esta.cbp.dhs.gov

           Read  what it says


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Woodview said:


> It may be  Showing     Valid                BUT        Check out
> 
> esta.cbp.dhs.gov
> 
> Read  what it says


The red warning has been there since March. Apparently filling in your API can trigger a cancellation.


----------



## Disney Frenhines

I've recently renewed my passport, but, the new one has a different number.  I know my ESTA is still valid by date, but, now I have a new passport number will I have to renew it?


----------



## ButterbearUK

Yes, I believe so.


Disney Frenhines said:


> I've recently renewed my passport, but, the new one has a different number.  I know my ESTA is still valid by date, but, now I have a new passport number will I have to renew it?





Disney Frenhines said:


> I've recently renewed my passport, but, the new one has a different number.  I know my ESTA is still valid by date, but, now I have a new passport number will I have to renew it?


Yes, I believe so.


----------



## gismo1554

yes once you change passport you need to purchase a new ESTA


----------



## Disney Frenhines

Thanks for the replies.  As I'm now not planning to go until next October/November I'm going to leave renewing it until then.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Disney Frenhines said:


> I've recently renewed my passport, but, the new one has a different number.  I know my ESTA is still valid by date, but, now I have a new passport number will I have to renew it?


Yes.


----------



## jackieleanne

Disney Frenhines said:


> Thanks for the replies.  As I'm now not planning to go until next October/November I'm going to leave renewing it until then.



Make sure you leave enough time for any embassy appointments etc incase something goes wrong and you have to apply for a visa. I know people that have had multiple ESTA's etc and something has gone wrong and they've had to rush to get an embassy appointment or in some cases they didn't get to go as they couldn't get the appointment in time.


----------



## disneyholic family

that ESTA post just reminded me that my son in law and daughter in law and newest grandchild all need visas - but the embassy is closed because of corona.....
we still have almost a year until the trip, but with the embassy it takes forever and a day to get the visa appointment...
what a major pain in the derriere....
.


----------



## pigby

Disney Frenhines said:


> I've recently renewed my passport, but, the new one has a different number.  I know my ESTA is still valid by date, but, now I have a new passport number will I have to renew it?



yes definitely


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

This is a good sign I think....
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...partment-countries-covid-abroad-a9658491.html


----------



## Jon84

Welsh_Dragon said:


> This is a good sign I think....
> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...partment-countries-covid-abroad-a9658491.html



Its a good sign, but with the UK Gov putting arrival restrictions on modest case increases (in comparison with the US!) in EU Countries, I can't see the FCO allowing non essential travel to and from the US this year.

Ron De Santis now allowing NY Tri-State area residents to travel to FL without quarantining on arrival is a joke. You'd be mad to FL right now!


----------



## MadScouser

We were meant to be going this Easter. We have re-scheduled flights, sorted our DVC accomodation out for effectively same dates in Apr 2021. Just waiting game now for ESTA and lifting of restrictions etc


----------



## chmurf

Welsh_Dragon said:


> This is a good sign I think....
> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...partment-countries-covid-abroad-a9658491.html




well, it's hardly a sign at all.
This just means the US are slightly relaxing things for american citizens. That doesn't say anything about entering the US as far as we are concerned.

I guess you could say  as long as things move, it's a good sign

I'd liken the information you quoted to being stuck in a traffic jam in London, wondering when it's going to move again, while being on the phone with a relative in New York who tells you that the traffic on Broadway is fluid...  Making any deduction from that call, that traffic is about to resume on the M25 is quite a longshot. If you see what I mean


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

chmurf said:


> well, it's hardly a sign at all.
> This just means the US are slightly relaxing things for american citizens. That doesn't say anything about entering the US as far as we are concerned.
> 
> I guess you could say  as long as things move, it's a good sign
> 
> I'd liken the information you quoted to being stuck in a traffic jam in London, wondering when it's going to move again, while being on the phone with a relative in New York who tells you that the traffic on Broadway is fluid...  Making any deduction from that call, that traffic is about to resume on the M25 is quite a longshot. If you see what I mean


Isn’t it more like a cousin in Orlando flying from MCO to CWL return, but you not being allowed to fly from CWL to MCO?


----------



## gismo1554

sounds like this might be a step in the right direction for me. In order to open up to International visitors they need to be open to US travel first so I do think this is a positive.


----------



## Lashed34

It's very difficult at the moment, even if the U.S opens up you cannot park hop at Disney, so the tickets will probably cost the same but have far less benefits - and there's no guarantee that a ticket = park entry.

Be careful everyone, make sure you know what you're getting if you travel there.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Lashed34 said:


> It's very difficult at the moment, even if the U.S opens up you cannot park hop at Disney, so the tickets will probably cost the same but have far less benefits - and there's no guarantee that a ticket = park entry.
> 
> Be careful everyone, make sure you know what you're getting if you travel there.


We are lucky because we have visited numerous times as AP holders but I agree with what you are saying. We have APRs and ADRs and I am quite looking forward to lower crowds, no FPs or rope drop early mornings... if we are allowed in to the US during October. I would feel differently if this was a once in a lifetime trip.


----------



## disneyholic family

i just booked our DVC reservation for next july....
but we'll need a 21 day ticket which isn't available right now..
and if they don't bring back the 21 day, we'll have to buy annual passes, which also aren't being sold right now..
if they don't bring them back (either one), we'll have to cancel as there's no way we can go for that much time without the 21 day ticket or an AP...
.


----------



## Woodview

So you have been     many times over the years      .   This time     Explore the other parts of   Florida

    Buy say a   7 day ticket      .   Then  a  7 day  ticket  for Other theme parks  

  Take time for  Kennedy Space Center        ...   &   Hire a car         See the    Real  Florida .


----------



## disneyholic family

Woodview said:


> So you have been     many times over the years      .   This time     Explore the other parts of   Florida
> 
> Buy say a   7 day ticket      .   Then  a  7 day  ticket  for Other theme parks
> 
> Take time for  Kennedy Space Center        ...   &   Hire a car         See the    Real  Florida .



the only reason we go to the US is to visit WDW.
While we have made day trips to kennedy space center, and we've done a  day here and there at universal, neither are of sufficient interest to make us get on a plane.
last summer (2019), we got our disney fix by doing a 7 night european cruise on the Disney Magic - which is highly recommended by the way. Super fantastic time and absolutely worth the money.

anyway, in the absence of WDW, we have no reason to visit the US.  
Maybe Disneyland in California?  No, not even that.
Oh, there is one place other than WDW that would definitely get us onto a plane (or several of them to reach there).
Alaska!  That's actually my dream.  To take the entire family for 2 weeks on a land tour of Alaska mainland and then a 7 night Alaska cruise.  
My idea of heaven!!!  When the grandkids are a bit older, hopefully it will come to pass.
.


----------



## Plague

Woodview said:


> So you have been     many times over the years      .   This time     Explore the other parts of   Florida
> 
> Buy say a   7 day ticket      .   Then  a  7 day  ticket  for Other theme parks
> 
> Take time for  Kennedy Space Center        ...   &   Hire a car         See the    Real  Florida .


Is that heresy? 

Anyway, going to WDW is the closest I can get to leaving the planet until space travel improves.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

disneyholic family said:


> the only reason we go to the US is to visit WDW.
> While we have made day trips to kennedy space center, and we've done a  day here and there at universal, neither are of sufficient interest to make us get on a plane.
> last summer (2019), we got our disney fix by doing a 7 night european cruise on the Disney Magic - which is highly recommended by the way. Super fantastic time and absolutely worth the money.
> 
> anyway, in the absence of WDW, we have no reason to visit the US.
> Maybe Disneyland in California?  No, not even that.
> Oh, there is one place other than WDW that would definitely get us onto a plane (or several of them to reach there).
> Alaska!  That's actually my dream.  To take the entire family for 2 weeks on a land tour of Alaska mainland and then a 7 night Alaska cruise.
> My idea of heaven!!!  When the grandkids are a bit older, hopefully it will come to pass.
> .


I have fallen in love with Cape Cod. It really is one of the most beautiful places on earth and you can walk for miles and miles along the beaches. Lovely seafood shacks, gorgeous beach houses, amazing sunsets.


----------



## disneyholic family

Welsh_Dragon said:


> I have fallen in love with Cape Cod. It really is one of the most beautiful places on earth and you can walk for miles and miles along the beaches. Lovely seafood shacks, gorgeous beach houses, amazing sunsets.


i bet it is. I've never been there, but from the videos i've seen, it looks idyllic!!


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Well 1 September has come and gone and my British Airways flights in October, Gatwick to MCO, are still scheduled and still being sold by BA. Just need the travel bans to be lifted now. 
Meanwhile, my plan B trip to Athens looks under threat as Wales is hit with Covid clusters from the Greek island.


----------



## Plague

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Well 1 September has come and gone and my British Airways flights in October, Gatwick to MCO, are still scheduled and still being sold by BA. Just need the travel bans to be lifted now.


If the airline operates the flights but the FO/US is still saying essential travel only, then will the airline give a refund if you (we) cancel? (They could still fly to serve essential travellers.)


----------



## Woodview

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Well 1 September has come and gone and my British Airways flights in October, Gatwick to MCO, are still scheduled and still being sold by BA. Just need the travel bans to be lifted now.
> Meanwhile, my plan B trip to Athens looks under threat as Wales is hit with Covid clusters from the Greek island.



  First  look up your   Flight times     to see if there are any  changes made   

  If  Yes   .... then phone up  B.A.    and    ask about your Flight    ( DO NOT MENTION   that You have seen  Changes 

   Play Dumb   .... say nothing   )  and  see what they say  ..       

        Take  FULL   Refund if offered


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Woodview said:


> First  look up your   Flight times     to see if there are any  changes made
> 
> If  Yes   .... then phone up  B.A.    and    ask about your Flight    ( DO NOT MENTION   that You have seen  Changes
> 
> Play Dumb   .... say nothing   )  and  see what they say  ..
> 
> Take  FULL   Refund if offered


Thanks for the advice. Flight still scheduled as it was when booked, so I am just going to sit tight and wait. MCO official site states Gatwick to MCO service will resume on 12 October, (subject to lifting of travel restrictions). We will see.


----------



## Disney Frenhines

disneyholic family said:


> the only reason we go to the US is to visit WDW.
> While we have made day trips to kennedy space center, and we've done a  day here and there at universal, neither are of sufficient interest to make us get on a plane.
> last summer (2019), we got our disney fix by doing a 7 night european cruise on the Disney Magic - which is highly recommended by the way. Super fantastic time and absolutely worth the money.
> 
> anyway, in the absence of WDW, we have no reason to visit the US.
> Maybe Disneyland in California?  No, not even that.
> Oh, there is one place other than WDW that would definitely get us onto a plane (or several of them to reach there).
> Alaska!  That's actually my dream.  To take the entire family for 2 weeks on a land tour of Alaska mainland and then a 7 night Alaska cruise.
> My idea of heaven!!!  When the grandkids are a bit older, hopefully it will come to pass.
> .


You really need to visit Disneyland, it's rides are nearly all superior to WDW. I like to go in September, great weather, Halloween is fab and the Haunted Mansion is transformed into a Nightmare Before Christmas theme. 
I love my Disney double headers, 4/5 days at DL, internal flight over to WDW and no immigration at OIA, just get off, get your baggage onto the DME. Best trip ever. Done it three times now and planning a fourth one.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Disney Frenhines said:


> You really need to visit Disneyland, it's rides are nearly all superior to WDW. I like to go in September, great weather, Halloween is fab and the Haunted Mansion is transformed into a Nightmare Before Christmas theme.
> I love my Disney double headers, 4/5 days at DL, internal flight over to WDW and no immigration at OIA, just get off, get your baggage onto the DME. Best trip ever. Done it three times now and planning a fourth one.


Now there is an idea!


----------



## SirDuff

Woodview said:


> First  look up your   Flight times     to see if there are any  changes made
> 
> If  Yes   .... then phone up  B.A.    and    ask about your Flight    ( DO NOT MENTION   that You have seen  Changes
> 
> Play Dumb   .... say nothing   )  and  see what they say  ..
> 
> Take  FULL   Refund if offered



Why play dumb?

If you want to cancel and the flight has been changed, call and say that the flight has been changed and it no longer works for you.  What is the benefit is playing dumb?


----------



## disneyholic family

Disney Frenhines said:


> You really need to visit Disneyland, it's rides are nearly all superior to WDW. I like to go in September, great weather, Halloween is fab and the Haunted Mansion is transformed into a Nightmare Before Christmas theme.
> I love my Disney double headers, 4/5 days at DL, internal flight over to WDW and no immigration at OIA, just get off, get your baggage onto the DME. Best trip ever. Done it three times now and planning a fourth one.



we did a double header once, years ago..
the kids were in high school....given they're now 35 and 33, it was a LONG time ago..
we started with 3 weeks at WDW (actually 24 days)...
then a 4 night cruise on the Disney Wonder..
then an internal flight to Los Angeles, for 4 days at DL/DCA
then another internal flight to Las Vegas..
we were supposed to be in Vegas for 4 days but we HATED it, so i bought us new one way tickets just to get us out of there early..
we flew from Vegas to Detroit (where my family lives) for a week of power shopping....
then another flight from Detroit to NYC for 2 nights and 3 Broadway musicals..
and then the long flight home from JFK...

total time in the US?   6 glorious weeks.....

.


----------



## Disney Frenhines

disneyholic family said:


> we did a double header once, years ago..
> the kids were in high school....given they're now 35 and 33, it was a LONG time ago..
> we started with 3 weeks at WDW (actually 24 days)...
> then a 4 night cruise on the Disney Wonder..
> then an internal flight to Los Angeles, for 4 days at DL/DCA
> then another internal flight to Las Vegas..
> we were supposed to be in Vegas for 4 days but we HATED it, so i bought us new one way tickets just to get us out of there early..
> we flew from Vegas to Detroit (where my family lives) for a week of power shopping....
> then another flight from Detroit to NYC for 2 nights and 3 Broadway musicals..
> and then the long flight home from JFK...
> 
> total time in the US?   6 glorious weeks.....
> 
> .


Sounds wonderful. Las Vegas has never appealed to me, but the rest sounds wonderful. My best friend lives in Ohio, but, is close to Detroit so I would fly into there, except she is moving to Texas soon for a couple of years with her hubby's job.  I was thinking of NY (get to see a Mets game) DL, Houston and WDW in one trip.


----------



## Disney Frenhines

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Well 1 September has come and gone and my British Airways flights in October, Gatwick to MCO, are still scheduled and still being sold by BA. Just need the travel bans to be lifted now.
> Meanwhile, my plan B trip to Athens looks under threat as Wales is hit with Covid clusters from the Greek island.


My plan B was Disneyland Paris, but, that wouldn't be until next February/March.


----------



## jackieleanne

Welsh_Dragon said:


> I have fallen in love with Cape Cod. It really is one of the most beautiful places on earth and you can walk for miles and miles along the beaches. Lovely seafood shacks, gorgeous beach houses, amazing sunsets.



We love that area, in fact the whole of Massachusetts is a beautiful place. I am looking forward to getting back there as well as Disney. I just hope they let us know about flying etc soon! We are on DVC points for next April having rescheduled wedding/honeymoon and it's taking the shine away from planning now the not knowing anything yet! I can't get as excited as I'd usually be. I heard that park hopping is likely to be back come January.


----------



## csimon

Disney Frenhines said:


> I love my Disney double headers, 4/5 days at DL, internal flight over to WDW...



LOL, I hadn't thought about that! Wonder if I can take it?


----------



## Woodview

You play dumb      ...   Let The    B.A.    person   make the decision  ....   not you.

    ( Me )            Is my flight  still going ahead on      .......  ?    .   B.A. Person  ........ let me see    .... 

 If  you are still not happy           ... Call again    later on .


----------



## Disney Frenhines

csimon said:


> LOL, I hadn't thought about that! Wonder if I can take it?


I would highly recommend it.  I do it so I can do both Halloween parties.  The Oogie Boogie Bash was brilliant fun. As for Radiator Racers, that'll spoil Test Track forever, just no comparison.


----------



## csimon

Disney Frenhines said:


> I would highly recommend it.  I do it so I can do both Halloween parties.  The Oogie Boogie Bash was brilliant fun. As for Radiator Racers, that'll spoil Test Track forever, just no comparison.



I've been to Anaheim a few times before, just not during the same holiday as WDW! Radiator Springs Racers vs Test Track. Hmm, I still prefer Test Track. Cause it's faster and not based on a kids cartoon!  It might be heresy but honestly I'm not into Disney characters, princesses and movie franchises, I'll choose original attraction concepts practically every time over a tie-in of some description. I come from the theme park experience angle rather than the Disney angle. Tower of Terror vs Mission Breakout....that tests me.  Mission Breakout is the better ride because of the reprogramming, but Tower of Terror is more compelling and encompassing. I come off Mission Breakout thinking that was a fun ride, but ToT with goose bumps.  Same with Test Track actually, I get butterflies climbing the hill after the seat-belt check, the atmosphere gets to me. The best would be if Tower of Terror was reprogrammed with a longer and slightly more intense drop sequence, in fact they could have a green and an orange side! What I miss in WDW ToT from the original fixed-programme Anaheim ToT and the one in Paris is the mind-bending shoot/stall/drop sequence which doesn't seem to occur in the WDW one, certainly not to the same intensity.


----------



## notaprincess

Just called BA with no wait, cancelled my flights. No issues, 28 days waiting for refund.
Now what to do about Hawaii...


----------



## Plague

csimon said:


> in fact they could have a green and an orange side!


Now that is a great idea   

I'm always left feeling a bit unfulfilled after WDW ToT. (Not done Paris, or the Asian ones ... yet.)


----------



## meanwoodwhite

Welsh_Dragon said:


> I have fallen in love with Cape Cod. It really is one of the most beautiful places on earth and you can walk for miles and miles along the beaches. Lovely seafood shacks, gorgeous beach houses, amazing sunsets.



Have you tried the islands? Nantucket is my favourite place in the world.


----------



## notaprincess

I resolved to only booking a bit more last minute, ie 2-3 months in advance. Waiting to see how things are playing out.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

So how would you interpret this? US travel restrictions lifted, so just UK travel restrictions in place?
https://www.cdc.gov/media/releases/2020/s-0909-covid-19-entry-strategy-air-passengers.html


----------



## BadPinkTink

Welsh_Dragon said:


> So how would you interpret this? US travel restrictions lifted, so just UK travel restrictions in place?
> https://www.cdc.gov/media/releases/2020/s-0909-covid-19-entry-strategy-air-passengers.html



Well I have an Aer Lingus flight Dublin to LAX in October which is a rescheduled June flight. In July when I checked availability for my flight, ie did a new dummy booking, it had been change to Dublin to Chicago on Aer Lingus, Chicago to LAX on Jet Blue.  My understanding with this decision is that now Aer Lingus can go back to Dublin to LAX direct. 

I see this as the first step in the travel ban by US Government being lifted. 

This is the page I'm watching for updates is this one https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/travelers/from-other-countries.html

last updated 18 August 
*With specific exceptions, foreign nationals who have been in any of the following countries during the past 14 days may not enter the United States. For a full list of exceptions, please refer to the relevant proclamations in the links below*.

China
Iran
European Schengen area (Austria, Belgium, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Hungary, Iceland, Italy, Latvia, Liechtenstein, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Malta, Netherlands, Norway, Poland, Portugal, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, Monaco, San Marino, Vatican City)
United Kingdom (England, Scotland, Wales, Northern Ireland)
Republic of Ireland
Brazil


----------



## csimon

Yes, the travel ban is still in place, although certain "VIPs" have always been allowed through, and US nationals returning etc. The adjusted strategy is I think just removing the designated airport and screening processes for these people.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

BadPinkTink said:


> Well I have an Aer Lingus flight Dublin to LAX in October which is a rescheduled June flight. In July when I checked availability for my flight, ie did a new dummy booking, it had been change to Dublin to Chicago on Aer Lingus, Chicago to LAX on Jet Blue.  My understanding with this decision is that now Aer Lingus can go back to Dublin to LAX direct.
> 
> I see this as the first step in the travel ban by US Government being lifted.
> 
> This is the page I'm watching for updates is this one https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/travelers/from-other-countries.html
> 
> last updated 18 August
> *With specific exceptions, foreign nationals who have been in any of the following countries during the past 14 days may not enter the United States. For a full list of exceptions, please refer to the relevant proclamations in the links below*.
> 
> China
> Iran
> European Schengen area (Austria, Belgium, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Hungary, Iceland, Italy, Latvia, Liechtenstein, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Malta, Netherlands, Norway, Poland, Portugal, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, Monaco, San Marino, Vatican City)
> United Kingdom (England, Scotland, Wales, Northern Ireland)
> Republic of Ireland
> Brazil


Interesting, as the bulletin I linked is dated today and suggests something different.... I think.


----------



## BadPinkTink

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Interesting, as the bulletin I linked is dated today and suggests something different.... I think.



yes the one you linked to is just about the limitations on airports. Duel American and European citizens have been able to travel transatlantic since March but the airlines have been limited to 15 airports. Now, the page you linked to, means that the airlines can resume to airports which were not one of the 15. But at the moment we, UK and Irish and European citizens are still banned from travel.  This update only applies to duel American and European citizens who want to travel transatlantic.


----------



## mousefan73

I work for Lufthansa and we are constantly monitoring, lobbying etc.  Once anything changes I will post. European countries have added more exceptions ex non-married partners can enter the EU.


----------



## brody-maddison

The only way a British citizen can enter the US is if they haven't been in any of the countries with travel restrictions for 14 days prior to entering the USA. 

So if you're willing to spend at least 14 nights in somewhere like Turkey, Albania, Croatia for example, you could technically still fly to the US.


----------



## bavarian princess

mousefan73 said:


> I work for Lufthansa and we are constantly monitoring, lobbying etc.  Once anything changes I will post. European countries have added more exceptions ex non-married partners can enter the EU.


Thanks for keeping us updated. I still have a LH voucher from April and I am waiting to rebook for Disney.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Well my (plan B) British Airways flight Gatwick to Athens in October has been cancelled but my British Airways flight Gatwick to MCO is still scheduled. 33 days to go!


----------



## ButterbearUK

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Well my (plan B) British Airways flight Gatwick to Athens in October has been cancelled but my British Airways flight Gatwick to MCO is still scheduled. 33 days to go!


A cynic mighy suggest that they intend to wait until after the final payment date for the (Presumably fairly full) half term flights to Orlando before they cancel them, thus avoiding having to refund to anyone who has only paid deposits etc.

Our final payment day is the 29th September. It is abundantly clear that the current ban on travel to the US will still be in place then. I would have hoped that they would do the decent thing and cancel before that final payment date, but at present am preparing myself for them cancelling after I have lost my deposit due to refusing to pay in full by the PIF date for flights that I believe will not be flying.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

ButterbearUK said:


> A cynic mighy suggest that they intend to wait until after the final payment date for the (Presumably fairly full) half term flights to Orlando before they cancel them, thus avoiding having to refund to anyone who has only paid deposits etc.
> 
> Our final payment day is the 29th September. It is abundantly clear that the current ban on travel to the US will still be in place then. I would have hoped that they would do the decent thing and cancel before that final payment date, but at present am preparing myself for them cancelling after I have lost my deposit due to refusing to pay in full by the PIF date for flights that I believe will not be flying.


I buy flights directly from BA and pay in full upon purchase. To date, they have been very good. My son’s flight from Buenos Aires was cancelled and they refunded within 48 hours. Similarly our July flight to MCO was cancelled in June and again they refunded us within 48 hours.


----------



## mousefan73

I’ll PN our updates Flugplan later. Need to see what changes come this week Believe Tampa/ Orlando been pushed until 31. Oct.


bavarian princess said:


> Thanks for keeping us updated. I still have a LH voucher from April and I am waiting to rebook for Disney.
> [/QUOTE


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Plague said:


> If the airline operates the flights but the FO/US is still saying essential travel only, then will the airline give a refund if you (we) cancel? (They could still fly to serve essential travellers.)


I will be given a refund if BA cancel or apparently if the travel restrictions are in place within 30 days of the flight (almost there!),  but otherwise I made a flexible booking so I can change the flight free of charge.


----------



## ButterbearUK

Welsh_Dragon said:


> I buy flights directly from BA and pay in full upon purchase. To date, they have been very good. My son’s flight from Buenos Aires was cancelled and they refunded within 48 hours. Similarly our July flight to MCO was cancelled in June and again they refunded us within 48 hours.


We buy direct too, but (unusually for us) only put the deposit down intending to pay the rest off in the spring. Then COVID hit so I didn’t. And I’m not paying up the rest now just to secure the refund of £300 in the event that they cancel given that we’ve already cancelled our Disney booking and would have nowhere to stay. So I need them to cancel this side of the 29th to get the £300 back. I’m just not very hopeful of that.
Good to hear that they have been processing refunds quickly for cancelled flights though


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

British Airways have just moved my October 2020 flight from Gatwick South to Gatwick North. Same date and time. I asked about the travel restrictions and they wrote that it is too early to say whether travel restrictions will be in place in October. Do they know something that we don’t?


----------



## ButterbearUK

They know that after the 12th October they likely to be allowed to fly to MCO again. I think that is all. We got the same email today for flights on the 17th. I cannot believe that they haven’t cancelled yet. Virgin did weeks ago. Bonkers.


----------



## Lucys dad

I've read a few different sources now saying that flights from the US from the UK wont start until after the US elections. The theory being Trump wont risk 'opening the gates' so to speak in case things go bad. Interesting theory that may have some merit


----------



## bavarian princess

mousefan73 said:


> I’ll PN our updates Flugplan later. Need to see what changes come this week Believe Tampa/ Orlando been pushed until 31. Oct.


Somehow I could not send you a PN


----------



## mousefan73

bavarian princess said:


> Somehow I could not send you a PN


Hmmm? I Promised to send you something. And forgot. Also my work laptop has issues.


----------



## mousefan73

bavarian princess said:


> Somehow I could not send you a PN


I can’t PN you either. Wierd.  I know one needs a min amount of posts.


----------



## SirDuff

mousefan73 said:


> I can’t PN you either. Wierd.  I know one needs a min amount of posts.



I think that something is up with your profile - I cannot start a conversation with you either but can with Bavarian Princess.  Not that I need to send you a message, I was just curious so tested for you.


----------



## bavarian princess

mousefan73 said:


> I can’t PN you either. Wierd.  I know one needs a min amount of posts.


Yeah I know. That shouldn't be the problem as I have contributed quite a bit in the past  Finde den Fehler 



SirDuff said:


> I think that something is up with your profile - I cannot start a conversation with you either but can with Bavarian Princess.  Not that I need to send you a message, I was just curious so tested for you.


Thanks for checking my profile!! I have no idea what has caused the problem...Maybe I accidentally changed my settings somehow


----------



## Disney Frenhines

Lucys dad said:


> I've read a few different sources now saying that flights from the US from the UK wont start until after the US elections. The theory being Trump wont risk 'opening the gates' so to speak in case things go bad. Interesting theory that may have some merit


Simon Calder, the Independent travel writer has stated this several times and he is a trustworthy source.


----------



## SirDuff

bavarian princess said:


> Thanks for checking my profile!! I have no idea what has caused the problem...Maybe I accidentally changed my settings somehow


Yours is fine (I didn’t send you a message but I could see the button that would let me).


----------



## bavarian princess

SirDuff said:


> Yours is fine (I didn’t send you a message but I could see the button that would let me).


Thanks again. Now I got it  I was already searching my profile for anything that might give me a clue


----------



## Plague

Lucys dad said:


> The theory being Trump wont risk 'opening the gates' so to speak in case things go bad.


I think it is more a case that he is busy trying to win his domestic battles. Non-essential international travel probably isn't even on his radar at present, so his directive just stands.


----------



## mousefan73

Plague said:


> I think it is more a case that he is busy trying to win his domestic battles. Non-essential international travel probably isn't even on his radar at present, so his directive just stands.


But so know the airlines are on this week with possible bailout issues.  Transatlantic travel is vital for them. I know a transatlantic corridor ( testing program) is being worked on.


----------



## bavarian princess

Plague said:


> I think it is more a case that he is busy trying to win his domestic battles. Non-essential international travel probably isn't even on his radar at present, so his directive just stands.


It looks like there is a document ready...which just hast to be signed... by a certain someone  A friend of mine traveled to the US this week and got a special permit from the embassy.

I am still on the fence when to book my flights 

Maybe this is a stupid question but does anyone know if I'd have to renew my ESTA once the travel restrictions will be lifted? I renewed it in Jan 2020 and it should be valid until 2022 but I don't know if the suspension of ESTA in the course of the travel restrictions means that I have to renew it once the borders are open again?


----------



## Plague

bavarian princess said:


> Maybe this is a stupid question but does anyone know if I'd have to renew my ESTA once the travel restrictions will be lifted? I renewed it in Jan 2020 and it should be valid until 2022 but I don't know if the suspension of ESTA in the course of the travel restrictions means that I have to renew it once the borders are open again?


They haven't been suspended. The borders aren't closed. Travel into the US within 14 days of being in certain countries is restricted for Covid19 reasons. So if, for example, you were to leave the UK and take a 2 week holiday somewhere not on Trump's list you could then travel from there into the US.
I checked my ESTA a moment ago and it still shows valid till May 2022 (renewed a few months ago, after the ban came in).


----------



## mousefan73

bavarian princess said:


> It looks like there is a document ready...which just hast to be signed... by a certain someone  A friend of mine traveled to the US this week and got a special permit from the embassy.
> 
> I am still on the fence when to book my flights
> 
> Maybe this is a stupid question but does anyone know if I'd have to renew my ESTA once the travel restrictions will be lifted? I renewed it in Jan 2020 and it should be valid until 2022 but I don't know if the suspension of ESTA in the course of the travel restrictions means that I have to renew it once the borders are open again?


Let me ask and I get back here


----------



## PaulaSB12

I think you will have to reapply they cancelled them


----------



## mousefan73

That’s what I was told from airport staff If you go to the official ESTA site you can see the status and expiration for your ESTA visa.  They are actually still processing applications as the travel ban proclamation does have numerous exceptions. It’s important that you have proof of your exception and it doesn’t hurt to actually have copies of this proclamation. If you Google your US counsel there are  Esta FAQs and you’ll find tons of information.


----------



## csimon

mousefan73 said:


> But so know the airlines are on this week with possible bailout issues.  Transatlantic travel is vital for them. I know a transatlantic corridor ( testing program) is being worked on.



Well...Virgin Atlantic have today cancelled my flights for November 2nd and 11th, so they're not expecting travel corridors to be open by then.


----------



## mousefan73

csimon said:


> Well...Virgin Atlantic have today cancelled my flights for November 2nd and 11th, so they're not expecting travel corridors to be open by then.


Yeah I didn’t give an update. First of all it could be that they are simply reducing capacity based on demand. And as of October is usually when the  schedules for airlines Change to winter schedules.   Most airlines this week or last week made additional cuts And adjustments to their winter schedules. So I don’t know if it’s just your flight on that day or if they’re still not continuing service at all.But internally at the airline I am looking at the latest Infos this week is that nothing will change before the election.  That is the feedback from our VP in the states      of course how the number of cases develop plays a role. It’s all dynamic and simply frustrating. Especially the latest inner EU warnings. As an airline makes no sense.  Example. Where I live I can commute daily to a German hot spot City but if I visit a friend in Vienna ( same number of cases)  I have to quarantine.  I know that airlines and other travel entities are adding more pressure via lobbyists in this issue. As I like to say “ its’s not where you are but your behavior”. A family having a finca holiday on Mallorca is less at risk than commuting on the tube !!!!


----------



## livbeatles

My VA flights for late Nov/early Dec were cancelled today, but I figured it was due to demand/that the direct flights don't make financial sense (for the airline) at present  I've put in my request to change to non-direct flights (I'm a dual citizen).


----------



## ButterbearUK

Just FYI anyone travelling with BA in mid October. Today was our Pay In Full day. I rang BA this morning, long queues etc tried their web chat and got through to a person straight away. She has fully refunded our holiday booking because it is PIF day and the US travel ban is still in place  now I just need to get someone to cancel my avios booking and we are officially not going to be in Disney on 17th October. Sad, but also relieved!


----------



## mousefan73

Correction!!! Most and many ESTAS have been cancelled. You need to check the website of your status. Most have new visas issued at consulate if exception is granted.


----------



## jackieleanne

Ours still show as authorisation approved. Obviously we wouldn't be allowed to travel until they lift restrictions unless given the authority.  Hoping we hear something soon, I am hopeful that we are fine though for our rescheduled honeymoon in April.


----------



## Plague

mousefan73 said:


> Correction!!! Most and many ESTAS have been cancelled. You need to check the website of your status. Most have new visas issued at consulate if exception is granted.


Interesting. I did a quick websearch  and the only hits were for 4 years ago when it seems the US got in a tangle over 'non' e-passports.
Are people just assuming that as we are not allowed into the US (unless we quarantine in a non-barred country for 14 days before) their ESTAs have been cancelled?


----------



## Disney Frenhines

Plague said:


> I think it is more a case that he is busy trying to win his domestic battles. Non-essential international travel probably isn't even on his radar at present, so his directive just stands.


He's too busy...ahem, I recently got a warning for posting a political remark, so I'd better stay mum on that.


----------



## mousefan73

Attn mods: This is not a political statement but whispers within airline management by us is if the current President wins borders open sooner as a new President first comes into play in Jan anyways and will first review the whole process  and that takes time. And if there’s transition of power many are anticipating chaos which might shift focus elsewhere.  We have also found in other countries, Border restrictions pro or con in relation to Covid are not really politically driven.

US carriers Are putting more pressure on now Especially as they soon need more bailout. Transatlantic travel is vital for them too.  For their routes and many foreign guests connect also into domestic routes.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Well, yesterday British Airways cancelled my return flight in October 2020, I requested a refund, Avios points instantly reappeared in my account and refund has just been credited to my credit card. There are different flights on my return day and the return ticket was less than £300, and still covered by the flexible guarantee policy, so I though why not take a gamble? ... and I have rebooked. Same dates but different BA flights. Meanwhile, the plan B flights to Athens are still holding. Now I need the US and U.K. governments to lift restrictions AND/OR the Vale of Glamorgan Council to lift lockdown, otherwise my Plan C to walk a big section of the Welsh Coastal path will also fail. Ever the optimist. When the highlight of my day, is likely to be the US Presidential debate, optimism is all I have left.


----------



## MadScouser

We have flights booked for Easter (BA via NYC, then down to the House of Mouse before heading back after the Star Wars weekend runs (hopeful I know)

Do we realistically think by then flights etc will be operating ?


----------



## csimon

Welsh_Dragon said:


> I have rebooked. Same dates but different BA flights.



You win the prize for the most doggedly determined to get there!


----------



## BadPinkTink

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Well, yesterday British Airways cancelled my return flight in October 2020, I requested a refund, Avios points instantly reappeared in my account and refund has just been credited to my credit card. There are different flights on my return day and the return ticket was less than £300, and still covered by the flexible guarantee policy, so I though why not take a gamble? ... and I have rebooked. Same dates but different BA flights. Meanwhile, the plan B flights to Athens are still holding. Now I need the US and U.K. governments to lift restrictions AND/OR the Vale of Glamorgan Council to lift lockdown, otherwise my Plan C to walk a big section of the Welsh Coastal path will also fail. Ever the optimist. When the highlight of my day, is likely to be the US Presidential debate, optimism is all I have left.



I have found my twin    fingers and toes and everything else crossed for you, as if you can go then I can go.

Original June flights to LAX for Disneyland California
June rebooked to October
October rebooked to November, lets try for Dapper Day November 15

Aer Lingus have no charge for change of date for flights booked up to December 31, so right now I'm just moving them every few weeks. 

I have told my clients and my family, that as soon as the travel bans are lifted I will be on that plane to LAX


----------



## mousefan73

Hearing you guys gives me hope... People want to travel and fly.. for many reasons.. It really is the darn bans and quarantines... we see that too in our bookings.. its instant when things open up or close. @bavarian princess  not sure if I can PM, but I have our flight schedule until March.

edit: PM doent work. I can post here tomorrow.. to complicated to copy paste from my work phone to here right now..


----------



## bavarian princess

mousefan73 said:


> Hearing you guys gives me hope... People want to travel and fly.. for many reasons.. It really is the darn bans and quarantines... we see that too in our bookings.. its instant when things open up or close. @bavarian princess  not sure if I can PM, but I have our flight schedule until March.
> 
> edit: PM doent work. I can post here tomorrow.. to complicated to copy paste from my work phone to here right now..


I certainly do want to travel but looking at our own numbers right now I am not that optimistic. What I would need is a...bit of a planning horizon. I mean I would love to travel at the end of this year and also next spring. But I don't know if I should book a flight or not  

@mousefan73: I just booked a flight from one German hotspot city to another for tomorrow. I won't take my mask off during the one hour flight. Of course I am booked with LH   Btw..it looks like your "start conversation" button is missing when I click on your profile. Maybe you changed your settings regarding who is allowed to send you a PM?


----------



## mousefan73

I checked and all are set on. Will check from desktop lster


----------



## finchy3

https://www.routesonline.com/news/3...elays-orlando-service-resumption-to-dec-2020/


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

My British Airways flight on 19 October has just been cancelled. I knew it was coming but still a little disappointed. I am thinking of rebooking for March/April 2021. What do you think?


----------



## ButterbearUK

Welsh_Dragon said:


> My British Airways flight on 19 October has just been cancelled. I knew it was coming but still a little disappointed. I am thinking of rebooking for March/April 2021. What do you think?


Which route was that? I’m still waiting for them to cancel our lgw to mco route on October 17th so I can get a full refund on my avios booking... got a refund on the holiday booking I made for husband and kids last week because the travel ban was still in place on final payment date


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

ButterbearUK said:


> Which route was that? I’m still waiting for them to cancel our lgw to mco route on October 17th so I can get a full refund on my avios booking... got a refund on the holiday booking I made for husband and kids last week because the travel ban was still in place on final payment date


Gatwick to MCO. All the BA Gatwick flights in October 2020 have been cancelled. I noticed that they were no longer for sale, asked for a refund on BAs Twitter using pm and they confirmed that all Gatwick to MCO flights in October were cancelled. Refund being processed but Avios points already back in my account. Good luck.


----------



## ButterbearUK

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Gatwick to MCO. All the BA Gatwick flights in October 2020 have been cancelled. I noticed that they were no longer for sale, asked for a refund on BAs Twitter using pm and they confirmed that all Gatwick to MCO flights in October were cancelled. Refund being processed but Avios points already back in my account. Good luck.


Seriously? The rep that I spoke to today told me they were still flying and it is still showing for me on the app as flights available from October 12th onwards! Suspicious!


----------



## ButterbearUK

So I checked the app, still showing availability, checked the website with my phone, still showing availability, but sure enough went to check using my husbands pc which we don’t use for BA stuff and it is showing as cancelled! Must be something to do with my cookies and cache. Thank you so much Welsh Dragon!


Welsh_Dragon said:


> Gatwick to MCO. All the BA Gatwick flights in October 2020 have been cancelled. I noticed that they were no longer for sale, asked for a refund on BAs Twitter using pm and they confirmed that all Gatwick to MCO flights in October were cancelled. Refund being processed but Avios points already back in my account. Good luck.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

ButterbearUK said:


> So I checked the app, still showing availability, checked the website with my phone, still showing availability, but sure enough went to check using my husbands pc which we don’t use for BA stuff and it is showing as cancelled! Must be something to do with my cookies and cache. Thank you so much Welsh Dragon!


You are very welcome. It was quite a game of ‘chicken’.


----------



## jackieleanne

https://www.cityam.com/airport-testing-will-be-in-place-in-october-pm-says/

Fingers crossed for next year. I think with only the Virgin Orlando route being cancelled at the moment that they are going to get something with NYC for thanksgiving/Christmas.

Let's just hope they update the border requirements soon.


----------



## Ellie Webbs

MadScouser said:


> We were meant to be going this Easter. We have re-scheduled flights, sorted our DVC accomodation out for effectively same dates in Apr 2021. Just waiting game now for ESTA and lifting of restrictions etc


We are in a similar situation, rebooked for WL in april. Have also, let's say, "thinned" our budget as either things aren't open or we don't feel they will be the same. Many less ts meals and much more pool time I think...


----------



## MadScouser

Have you pre-selected parks ? I rescheduled around the time it re-opened, so have currently got a park per day (hoping park hopping may be allowed by then) but have at least got a basic frame in place


----------



## Ellie Webbs

MadScouser said:


> Have you pre-selected parks ? I rescheduled around the time it re-opened, so have currently got a park per day (hoping park hopping may be allowed by then) but have at least got a basic frame in place


Yep we have booked all the passes. Ditto hoping park hopping will be allowed though!


----------



## rosieposie3

We booked for April/May (coming from Ireland). Hoping the travel ban gets lifted soon.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

I have rebooked for March/April. Third time lucky?


----------



## Cornish Lad

Not even contemplating 2021 at all now - waiting to see how things pan out for 2022.


----------



## scottishgirl1

rosieposie3 said:


> We booked for April/May (coming from Ireland). Hoping the travel ban gets lifted soon.



We have booked from Ireland for June 2021. Fingers crossed so much!! Sometimes it seems so far away and sometimes not far enough!!


----------



## Plague

I had a booking for Oct-Nov 2020, recently cancelled. But by May I reckoned this year would probably be a bust and booked for the same in 2021 as a backup. Glad I did, though whether it will actually happen is another matter.


----------



## Jon84

Plague said:


> I had a booking for Oct-Nov 2020, recently cancelled. But by May I reckoned this year would probably be a bust and booked for the same in 2021 as a backup. Glad I did, though whether it will actually happen is another matter.



We're waiting on a December trip to be cancelled, BA only have £150 of our money thankfully, but will be nice to get it back!


----------



## BadPinkTink

Aer Lingus just cancelled my November Dublin to LAX flight, so I rebooked for January. I was going to do December, I would love Christmas in LA but my family is big on Christmas, and who knows what this year will be like.


----------



## leise

We were booked for August 2020 and rescheduled it all to Jan 2021. Waiting to see what happens, if we are allowed into the US and can get insurance I think we will go. We have DVC and will lose some points if we have to move it past April. Fingers crossed for everyone waiting but i don’t hold out much hope tbh.


----------



## Plague

This item today on Disney Food Blog is interesting:
Select Travel Between U.S. and U.K. Aims to Open by End of 2020

But you might have to spend a week in New York in quarantine


----------



## Aprilshack

There is now rapid covid testing at Heathrow from today for HK & Italy flights starting today, £80. I imagine they will roll it out for other destinations and airports soon.


----------



## Disney Frenhines

While it's tempting to book for March 2021 with the decent offer they have on (not often value resorts get the gift card) I'm still not confident that Florida will be a safe place, if I went I would not leave property.  
It sounds morbid, but. I'm not far off 60 years old and despite keeping myself fit as a solo traveller I think I want to get Japan and Hong Kong parks in first, then do a double header back to DL and WDW in 2022.  I'm really missing my Disney trips which is why I end up on the WDTC site planning even for an unrealistic March 2021 trip.


----------



## Plague

Disney Frenhines said:


> It sounds morbid, but. I'm not far off 60 years old and despite keeping myself fit as a solo traveller I think I want to get Japan and Hong Kong parks in first, then do a double header back to DL and WDW in 2022.


 Not morbid - realistic. I want to do Tokyo and possibly HK but have about 10 years less to play with .
Your plan sounds good to me - I might even purloin it * depending what the next 6 months holds 

[EDIT: * OTOH I've just remembered it's the Tokyo Olympics next summer, so maybe not so good.]


----------



## Disney Frenhines

Plague said:


> Not morbid - realistic. I want to do Tokyo and possibly HK but have about 10 years less to play with .
> Your plan sounds good to me - I might even purloin it * depending what the next 6 months holds
> 
> [EDIT: * OTOH I've just remembered it's the Tokyo Olympics next summer, so maybe not so good.]


Not only the Olympics, but, doing Hong Kong and Tokyo while having to wear masks doesn't seem like a good plan. If I'm going on a trip of a lifetime I think I'd rather just hold out until things are more settled. 

Here is one thing that seems not to be considered by the media, while I feel for the kids, they will have their whole lives ahead of them when the pandemic is over, but, no one thinks about those who have worked their whole lives, just retired and saved for their bucket list trips only to not be able to go and now have to hope they don't have some kind of health issue that knocks all their plans into touch and are never able to fulfil their dreams.


----------



## Plague

Disney Frenhines said:


> doing Hong Kong and Tokyo while having to wear masks doesn't seem like a good plan.


Given that mask wearing seemed to be fairly commonplace in those areas before the pandemic I do wonder if they will ever lift that requirement.
Like you I'd _probably _not go if masks are mandatory, but then again ... never say never.


----------



## Woodview

Disney Frenhines said:


> While it's tempting to book for March 2021 with the decent offer they have on (not often value resorts get the gift card) I'm still not confident that Florida will be a safe place, if I went I would not leave property.
> It sounds morbid, but. I'm not far off 60 years old and despite keeping myself fit as a solo traveller I think I want to get Japan and Hong Kong parks in first, then do a double header back to DL and WDW in 2022.  I'm really missing my Disney trips which is why I end up on the WDTC site planning even for an unrealistic March 2021 trip.



          Nearly   60     ..........  You are still a Spring Chicken       

             Me   well over   70    & still travelling .........  AND     Driving


----------



## Garyjames220

Woodview said:


> Nearly   60     ..........  You are still a Spring Chicken
> 
> Me   well over   70    & still travelling .........  AND     Driving



im 32 but with the price of Disney now a days I’ll be 70 by the time it’s paid


----------



## Minniesgal

I am booked for July.Aug 2021 but have spent the weekend thinking seriously about sliding it to 2022


----------



## Plague

Minniesgal said:


> I am booked for July.Aug 2021 but have spent the weekend thinking seriously about sliding it to 2022


Worry about it when your likely dates in 2022 open


----------



## Plague

Woodview said:


> Nearly   60     ..........  You are still a Spring Chicken
> 
> Me   well over   70    & still travelling .........  AND     Driving


But at these ages the chances of being unexpectedly 'impaired' get quite high. _Mañana_ is not a great plan


----------



## MadScouser

Well that's any trips this side of Christmas well and truly stuffed like a turkey

When do folks think they will start allowing travel ?  im thinking mid Jan at the moment


----------



## Aprilshack

MadScouser said:


> Well that's any trips this side of Christmas well and truly stuffed like a turkey
> 
> When do folks think they will start allowing travel ?  im thinking mid Jan at the moment


When other airports get rapid covid testing up and running.


----------



## Disney Frenhines

Woodview said:


> Nearly   60     ..........  You are still a Spring Chicken
> 
> Me   well over   70    & still travelling .........  AND     Driving


You are an inspiration. Thank you


----------



## Disney Frenhines

What happens over the next few days will colour my decision for a March trip, but, a Christmas 2021 double header is looking the most likely next trip at the mo'


----------



## bubblefactory

MadScouser said:


> Well that's any trips this side of Christmas well and truly stuffed like a turkey
> 
> When do folks think they will start allowing travel ?  im thinking mid Jan at the moment



All virgin reward seats up to 5th Feb disappeared from seatspy this afternoon and if you try to book from MAN-MCO now it routes you via ATL. Methinks this is the start of the mass cancellation process again.


----------



## Garyjames220

Why would the result cancel loads of flights


----------



## Disney Frenhines

I doubt if America will open up the borders this year while they struggle with their Covid problems even if Biden  wins. However, I think he will recognise that foreign tourism is useful to the economy and will work to allow people back into the USA, although only countries with a handle on the virus and the UK has a long way to go on that one.


----------



## bcwife76

Disney Frenhines said:


> I doubt if America will open up the borders this year while they struggle with their Covid problems even if Biden  wins. However, I think he will recognise that foreign tourism is useful to the economy and will work to allow people back into the USA, although only countries with a handle on the virus and the UK has a long way to go on that one.


Even if Biden wins, he won't take office til late January 2021 so he has no control over the borders til then. We are in Canada and it's the same, our borders are closed to EVERYONE except citizens or permanent residents unless it's for essential reasons.


----------



## disneyholic family

now that it looks like there's at least one vaccine that will come online during the next year, and probably several, the outlook is better than it was before today's announcement.
.


----------



## nursejackie

deno said:


> If WDW can give me water parks, park hopping


We're also planning for August 2021 and agree with you on water parks and park hopping.  I booked for February 2021 Princess half marathon weekend and paid more than ever for a 14-day ticket but wasn't going to get either of those extras mentioned, which didn't seem fair.  Also I was staying on site but yet wouldn't get any extra magic hours, again room no cheaper.  Disney trips are already expensive but without these extras it seems less value for money than ever.


----------



## Jon84

Disney Frenhines said:


> I doubt if America will open up the borders this year while they struggle with their Covid problems even if Biden  wins. However, I think he will recognise that foreign tourism is useful to the economy and will work to allow people back into the USA, although only countries with a handle on the virus and the UK has a long way to go on that one.


BA Flights are cancelled up to Christmas, can't see it being open till 21 now. 

We're holding on for Sept 21, first DVC stay!


----------



## Cornish Lad

With the recent news we are hoping that things will be more "normal" for our now proposed trip in Spring 2022.


----------



## jackieleanne

Jon84 said:


> BA Flights are cancelled up to Christmas, can't see it being open till 21 now.
> 
> We're holding on for Sept 21, first DVC stay!



I think you will be good for then.  We are hoping for our first DVC owner stay/Honeymoon trip for April/May already rescheduled. Yes I'm hoping they will restart thing in the New Year I imagine they will maybe use the rapid tests in mass like they are using around the country now at airports, theatres, sporting events etc to get things moving. Especially with the vaccine. 

From what was said at the medical conference yesterday by JVT and others it seems that Oxford is also on the verge of being ready!


----------



## disneyholic family

jackieleanne said:


> I think you will be good for then.  We are hoping for our first DVC owner stay/Honeymoon trip for April/May already rescheduled. Yes I'm hoping they will restart thing in the New Year I imagine they will maybe use the rapid tests in mass like they are using around the country now at airports, theatres, sporting events etc to get things moving. Especially with the vaccine.
> 
> From what was said at the medical conference yesterday by JVT and others it seems that Oxford is also on the verge of being ready!


.
moderna is also about to release results.....the expectation is they will also have good results..

.


----------



## BadPinkTink

deno said:


> Can you all even imagine the feeling of walking right down the middle of Main Street USA with the hell of 2020 well and truly behind us? It's going to be glorious!! I don't think I'll ever moan about crowds and queues again ;-)



what are you talking about, lol, I will be a mess LONG before I hit Main Street   I think the tears will start once I actually see Dublin airport. the 10 hour flight I will calm down, but once I start to see familiar landscape on the approach to LAX I just know I will be crying again


----------



## disneyholic family

BadPinkTink said:


> what are you talking about, lol, I will be a mess LONG before I hit Main Street   I think the tears will start once I actually see Dublin airport. the 10 hour flight I will calm down, but once I start to see familiar landscape on the approach to LAX I just know I will be crying again



for sure....just getting to the airport for the flight over will be enough for everyone in my group except perhaps the 2 year old.  
Actually, we'll probably get misty eyed when the airport car service picks us up from the house!!
oh my gosh, it's going to be amazing....


.


----------



## jackieleanne

disneyholic family said:


> .
> moderna is also about to release results.....the expectation is they will also have good results..
> 
> .



Oh that's good news too! 



deno said:


> Can you all even imagine the feeling of walking right down the middle of Main Street USA with the hell of 2020 well and truly behind us? It's going to be glorious!! I don't think I'll ever moan about crowds and queues again ;-)



Oh I think I will cry non stop on the flight, then again when I land at MCO, an again on the monorail at the airport, Magical Express! I'm just going to be a crying mess!


----------



## londontime

Ah, shucks. BA cancelled my January 21 flight this morning.


----------



## Jon84

Had the best experience with BA this last week. December flight was cancelled, we had a package with a non refundable hotel for a few nights, which we'd paid an amendment fee to adjust earlier in the year. Got a call back from the text we sent within 24 hours, full refund including seat selection and admin fee processed and in my account this morning!


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

londontime said:


> Ah, shucks. BA cancelled my January 21 flight this morning.


Have they offered you 20 or 23 Jan? The schedule looks very reduced.


----------



## londontime

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Have they offered you 20 or 23 Jan? The schedule looks very reduced.
> View attachment 538655


It was Jan 6, I meant 2021. You're right, the schedule has been stripped down. I needed those dates as I was meeting a fair few US dads over there (originally I was doing the WDW marathon), so I think I'll just bank the voucher this time, as I'll use it in the timeframe.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

londontime said:


> It was Jan 6, I meant 2021.


Good grief, I have been invaded by an Americanism.


----------



## londontime

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Good grief, I have been invaded by an Americanism.


All part of the risks in being on here too much (he says while he types this out wearing a Chicago Bears jersey)


----------



## MadScouser

londontime said:


> All part of the risks in being on here too much (he says while he types this out wearing a Chicago Bears jersey)



Well as a Tampa Bay fan, this of course had to be the year we actually have a decent team, the Superbowl in our own stadium, and zero hope of actually watching it in person !!


----------



## MadScouser

On a related note.... Disney holidays have offerred refund on tickets purchased (as it was a 14 day park hopper) and now Jet Blue have offerred refund on April flights from NYC to MCO for our trip

Is someone trying to tell me that our hope of the April 21 Easter trip to Disney is a non-starter ?


----------



## londontime

MadScouser said:


> Well as a Tampa Bay fan, this of course had to be the year we actually have a decent team, the Superbowl in our own stadium, and zero hope of actually watching it in person !!


Yeah, I pretty much don't have to worry about the first 2 of those...... but I feel your pain.


----------



## londontime

MadScouser said:


> On a related note.... Disney holidays have offerred refund on tickets purchased (as it was a 14 day park hopper) and now Jet Blue have offerred refund on April flights from NYC to MCO for our trip
> 
> Is someone trying to tell me that our hope of the April 21 Easter trip to Disney is a non-starter ?


I'm not sure its a non-starter, but it certainly wouldn't fill me with confidence....
If a vaccine gets rolled out and there are some protocols around flying that are tied to that, Easter I would say is still a hope, but that might be a glass half full kinda scenario.


----------



## Ronaldo17

londontime said:


> I'm not sure its a non-starter, but it certainly wouldn't fill me with confidence....
> If a vaccine gets rolled out and there are some protocols around flying that are tied to that, Easter I would say is still a hope, but that might be a glass half full kinda scenario.


I agree, it looks like the vaccine is going to be rolled out over a period of at least 6 months, Easter 2021 could be tight.


----------



## MadScouser

Ronaldo17 said:


> I agree, it looks like the vaccine is going to be rolled out over a period of at least 6 months, Easter 2021 could be tight.


We were meant to be going Easter 20.  Obviously got canned with about 2 weeks notice

So i rebooked Avios flights pretty much straight away for the main flights, and just rolled over DVC points and passes to 2021


----------



## Disney Frenhines

deno said:


> Can you all even imagine the feeling of walking right down the middle of Main Street USA with the hell of 2020 well and truly behind us? It's going to be glorious!! I don't think I'll ever moan about crowds and queues again ;-)


I'm a mess when I do the planning. I've decided that a March trip is unlikely to happen no matter how much I wish upon a star and I would like to do Disneyland at Christmas again as well as WDW, so a couple of days after Thanksgiving for the flight out over to DL for 6 days and then hop over to WDW for 14 days and come home a week before Christmas.  I must remember my coat this time, because the first time I went to DL in late November 2013 I blooming froze.


----------



## Jon84

Disney Frenhines said:


> DL in late November 2013 I blooming froze.


We went to WDW in late Jan 2018 and there was literally frost on the ground some mornings. The AKL shop did well selling gloves!


----------



## disneyholic family

one december at WDW, when the kids were little, they were in their snowsuits, balaclavas and mittens......and not overdressed at all!!


----------



## Jon84

disneyholic family said:


> one december at WDW, when the kids were little, they were in their snowsuits, balaclavas and mittens......and not overdressed at all!!


Its amazing how the Sunshine State can surprise us!


----------



## disneyholic family

Jon84 said:


> Its amazing how the Sunshine State can surprise us!


fortunately that year we were living in michigan, so we traveled in snow appropriate attire.
But never in a million years did i think we would wear it at WDW!!!!!.
And not just once, but for almost the entire trip.
It was COLD.  The Florida orange groves were partially destroyed that year.
Meanwhile, another December we were there, we actually swam and i believe even went to one of the water parks.
.


----------



## gismo1554

disneyholic family said:


> fortunately that year we were living in michigan, so we traveled in snow appropriate attire.
> But never in a million years did i think we would wear it at WDW!!!!!.
> And not just once, but for almost the entire trip.
> It was COLD.  The Florida orange groves were partially destroyed that year.
> Meanwhile, another December we were there, we actually swam and i believe even went to one of the water parks.
> .



Its funny because I worked at Disney for a year (2003-2004) and when we arrived in September they went through the uniform and it included a sherlock holmes type long coat, gloves, hat and scarf and I remember being like "why?". I had been to Disney at all times of the year and never been cold until that year! There were about 4 weeks in January/February time where I thought I was back home it was so bitter!


----------



## Aprilshack

Went to Disney for 7 days towards the end of January this year. First day great! Not too warm. Next three days, cold snap. Had to buy a hoodie coming off The Haunted Mansion. There were news reports on the tv with lizards falling out of trees because of the cold!


----------



## BadPinkTink

https://www.reuters.com/article/hea...ean-travel-restrictions-sources-idINKBN2851EF
NOVEMBER 25
*Exclusive: White House considers lifting European travel restrictions - sources*
By David Shepardson

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - The White House is considering rescinding entry bans for most non-U.S. citizens who recently were in Brazil, Britain, Ireland and 26 other European countries, five U.S. and airline officials told Reuters.
The Trump administration imposed the bans in a bid to contain the novel coronavirus pandemic. It is not considering lifting separate entry bans on most non-U.S. citizens who have recently been in China or Iran, the officials said.

The plan has won the backing of White House coronavirus task-force members, public health and other federal agencies, the people briefed on the matter said, but President Donald Trump has not made a final decision and the timing remains uncertain.

The White House, Department of Homeland Security and Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) did not comment.

Many administration officials argue the restrictions no longer make sense given that most countries around the world are not subject to the entry ban. They contend lifting the restrictions would be a boost to struggling U.S. airlines, which have seen international travel fall by 70%, according to airline industry data.

Trump may still opt not to lift the restrictions, given the high number of coronavirus infections in Europe. One potential hurdle is the fact that European countries are not likely to immediately allow most Americans to resume visits, officials said.

The European countries that are subject to the U.S. entry restrictions include the 26 members of the Schengen area that allow travel across open borders.

The U.S. restrictions barring most visitors from Europe have been in place since mid-March, while the Brazilian entry ban was imposed in May. Trump implemented the first ban on most non-U.S. visitors from China on Jan. 31 and then added Iran in February.

The restrictions bar entry of most non-U.S. residents who have been in those countries in the previous 14 days, but the U.S. State Department has been granting some “national interest exceptions” to allow travelers from Europe related to “humanitarian travel, public health response, and national security.”

The United States has also approved exceptions for some European business travelers, investors, academics, students and journalists.

Nearly all of Europe still bans most U.S. travelers from visiting, while Britain and Ireland allow American visits but require two-weeks quarantine upon arrival. Brazil allows U.S. travelers.

On Saturday, the CDC issued new travel and testing recommendations for international air travelers recommending they “get tested with a viral test 1-3 days before their flight to reduce spread during travel. Travelers should get tested 3-5 days after travel and stay home for 7 days.”

Airlines for America, a group representing American Airlines, Delta Air Lines, United Airlines Holdings and others, on Tuesday noted it has “been advocating for the federal government to set a national standard on testing in order to lift travel restrictions.”

In a statement to Reuters, the group called the CDC guidance a step in the right direction, adding that they hoped it would be “followed by a recognition that testing can be used to safely reopen borders without quarantines.”

Some airlines and officials think testing could be the key to widely resuming international travel. The United States has held talks with several countries about the possibility of passenger testing programs between pairs of major cities.

Asked about the prospects of travel restrictions being lifted, a U.S. Transportation Department spokesman said “the department stands ready to support the safe resumption of international flights to and from the U.S.”

“Conversations are ongoing between the federal government, international partners, and industry stakeholders on these matters.”

In September, the CDC ended enhanced screening of some international passengers for the coronavirus and dropped requirements that travelers coming from those countries arrive at 15 designated U.S. airports that had been imposed at the start of the beginning of the outbreak.


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

We’ve got a DVC trip booked for April 12th. What do we reckon the odds are of the US allowing international travel by then and of COVID being under any sort of control?

Already cancelled the trip once, really wouldn’t want to have to cancel again!


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Thegoatfeeder said:


> We’ve got a DVC trip booked for April 12th. What do we reckon the odds are of the US allowing international travel by then and of COVID being under any sort of control?
> 
> Already cancelled the trip once, really wouldn’t want to have to cancel again!


I am booked for 28 March. I am cautiously optimistic, particularly now that the general public vaccine seems  within reach.


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

Welsh_Dragon said:


> I am booked for 28 March. I am cautiously optimistic, particularly now that the general public vaccine seems  within reach.



That’s our hope too. We don’t expect to have got access to the vaccine by then (we’re in our 30s with no major health issues), but we’re hoping the availability of it may make travel an option by then


----------



## disneyholic family

Thegoatfeeder said:


> We’ve got a DVC trip booked for April 12th. What do we reckon the odds are of the US allowing international travel by then and of COVID being under any sort of control?
> 
> Already cancelled the trip once, really wouldn’t want to have to cancel again!



i think the odds are in your favor.
It's difficult to predict what the new administration will do as certain actions can be argued both ways.
But with the first vaccine already approved in the UK and the second sure to follow, it would seem they might open up travel from the UK at the very least.

i'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

Thanks! We’re hoping airport testing will have improved by then as well. We’re happy to do a test before we fly etc


----------



## jackieleanne

We are due to fly April 24th also DVC. I'm also starting to feel positive given the vaccine being approved and Oxford likely to be approved.

So long as I know by the end of March the banking window for my use year. Though we do have our 2019 points that we had to bank that will need to be used before the end of July as well! So we will either need to go or be able to rent out our points.


----------



## jackieleanne

Some positive news from Manchester Airport re testing. I got the below from their site in the last few minutes. Hopefully come new year the ban will be lifted and tests/vaccinations get things moving.


*Manchester Airport unveils new facility as part of UK’s largest airport testing scheme to help get Britain flying again*
Manchester Airport has today launched a new Covid-19 testing facility, as part of a move by its parent company, Manchester Airports Group (MAG).
The announcement means the full range of tests – RT-PCR, RT-LAMP, Rapid Antigen and Antibody - will be available to all passengers in a new, purpose-built facility just outside of the main terminal building. They will be delivered in partnership with airport services and travel medical provider, Collinson.
MAG, the UK’s largest airport group, also became the first operator to give its passengers the chance to book discounted pre-flight testing appointments on the high street at selected Boots UK stores.
The news means passengers using Manchester, London Stansted and East Midlands Airports will be given maximum flexibility when planning their trips, and comes in the week that the UK Government lifts England’s international travel ban.
Certain governments allow pre-departure tests in order to shorten or completely alleviate quarantine requirements in the destination country. Others require them in order to gain entry. Having a full range of tests available at the airport – for any passenger planning to fly who does not suspect they have COVID-19 - will let MAG passengers choose whichever process they need to meet the pre-departure testing requirements of many of MAG’s most popular markets, such as Spain and Italy, as well as some long-haul destinations.
Passengers will also be able to book the tests they need to shorten their self-isolation period upon return under the UK Government’s ‘Test to Release’ scheme.
The scheme, announced last week, will launch on December 15th and allow travellers arriving from higher risk countries to reduce their period of quarantine by taking a test five days after they arrive in the UK.
‘Test to Release’ follows in the footsteps of a number of countries who are already offering quarantine-free inbound travel to those able to provide evidence of a negative test.
Boots offers an in-store RT-PCR Covid-19 testing service, which returns results within 48 hours from more than 50 stores across the UK, specifically for customers who do not suspect they have Covid-19. MAG passengers will be able to access a 5% discount, which customers can access through the airport’s website.
Airport testing prices through Collinson start at £40 for Antibody tests, £50 for Antigen tests, £79 for RT-LAMP tests and £99 for RT-PCR tests.
--
*Managing Director of Manchester Airport, Karen Smart, said:*
“As the UK emerges from a ban on international travel, we know our passengers are keen to start flying again, but that many of Manchester Airport’s most popular destinations, such as the Canary Islands, require a negative test before you arrive.
“This new facility will make the process of showing you’re infection-free when planning and booking a holiday as easy and cost-effective as possible in the current circumstances. Our new booking platform makes it easy to select the right test for your destination, and at the location that is most convenient for you. Located right by the terminal building means passengers can either opt for a test on the day of departure before they go through security, or visit in the run up to their journey at a time to suit them.
“This also means Manchester is perfectly placed to support the introduction of a UK arrivals testing regime, which will enable travellers to reduce the length of time they need to self-isolate if they test negative after five days.
“This is the latest example of MAG leading the way as we look to work with Government and the rest of our industry to get Britain flying again.”
MAG’s service will cater for both outbound and inbound testing, and adapt as Government travel requirements change. Its online booking portal will allow passengers to choose the correct test and testing location for their specific requirements – whether at the dedicated airport facilities or elsewhere.
MAG’s testing services are the first to be offered by an airport group at multiple locations across the country. They also allow for direct booking of tests that can be taken either at the airport or on the high-street, and before or after travel. MAG’s goal is to make testing available to as many passengers as possible, helping to get the country flying again as England comes out of its second lockdown.
--
David Evans, Joint CEO, Collinson said: “In order to restore confidence in travel, it is critical that travellers can navigate the many different testing regimes now required by different governments around the world. We were the first company to set up COVID testing facilities at a UK airport and our partnership with MAG will bring comprehensive testing facilities to Manchester, London Stansted and East Midlands Airports. This is a major step forward in opening up the UK to safe travel.
Our new facilities will also support the UK Government’s ‘Test To Release’ programme, scheduled for launch on December 15, and are flexible enough to respond to any changing requirements or legislation from both a pre-departure and inbound testing perspective. Having breadth of testing capability and the flexibility to scale is critical to ensuring the aviation and travel sector can recover from this pandemic, helping to protect jobs and restore consumer confidence.”
--
MAG is committed to supporting the Government’s requirement for travel testing to be carried out privately and not draw on NHS capacity, which is needed for key workers and Test & Trace. All of MAG’s providers, including their laboratory facilities, are private. While this means that customers will have to pay for tests, the cost of these tests are expected to come down over time as technology improves.
Testing for travel is likely to evolve over the coming months and MAG’s offering will change to match – whether by offering new kinds of tests or adding more capacity in terminals or through partner locations. MAG will help its passengers to navigate the various requirements for testing but ultimately passengers should always check the latest travel advice from Government before taking a test.
--


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

jackieleanne said:


> We are due to fly April 24th also DVC. I'm also starting to feel positive given the vaccine being approved and Oxford likely to be approved.
> 
> So long as I know by the end of March the banking window for my use year. Though we do have our 2019 points that we had to bank that will need to be used before the end of July as well! So we will either need to go or be able to rent out our points.



This is meant to be our first DVC trip, we're actually meant to be there right now but we rearranged for April! So it's all pretty stressful. 

We really need APs to come back online as well as we are planning a December trip as well, so there's a lot of moving parts to contend with!


----------



## Aprilshack

jackieleanne said:


> Some positive news from Manchester Airport re testing. I got the below from their site in the last few minutes. Hopefully come new year the ban will be lifted and tests/vaccinations get things moving.
> 
> 
> *Manchester Airport unveils new facility as part of UK’s largest airport testing scheme to help get Britain flying again*
> Manchester Airport has today launched a new Covid-19 testing facility, as part of a move by its parent company, Manchester Airports Group (MAG).
> The announcement means the full range of tests – RT-PCR, RT-LAMP, Rapid Antigen and Antibody - will be available to all passengers in a new, purpose-built facility just outside of the main terminal building. They will be delivered in partnership with airport services and travel medical provider, Collinson.
> MAG, the UK’s largest airport group, also became the first operator to give its passengers the chance to book discounted pre-flight testing appointments on the high street at selected Boots UK stores.
> The news means passengers using Manchester, London Stansted and East Midlands Airports will be given maximum flexibility when planning their trips, and comes in the week that the UK Government lifts England’s international travel ban.
> Certain governments allow pre-departure tests in order to shorten or completely alleviate quarantine requirements in the destination country. Others require them in order to gain entry. Having a full range of tests available at the airport – for any passenger planning to fly who does not suspect they have COVID-19 - will let MAG passengers choose whichever process they need to meet the pre-departure testing requirements of many of MAG’s most popular markets, such as Spain and Italy, as well as some long-haul destinations.
> Passengers will also be able to book the tests they need to shorten their self-isolation period upon return under the UK Government’s ‘Test to Release’ scheme.
> The scheme, announced last week, will launch on December 15th and allow travellers arriving from higher risk countries to reduce their period of quarantine by taking a test five days after they arrive in the UK.
> ‘Test to Release’ follows in the footsteps of a number of countries who are already offering quarantine-free inbound travel to those able to provide evidence of a negative test.
> Boots offers an in-store RT-PCR Covid-19 testing service, which returns results within 48 hours from more than 50 stores across the UK, specifically for customers who do not suspect they have Covid-19. MAG passengers will be able to access a 5% discount, which customers can access through the airport’s website.
> Airport testing prices through Collinson start at £40 for Antibody tests, £50 for Antigen tests, £79 for RT-LAMP tests and £99 for RT-PCR tests.
> --
> *Managing Director of Manchester Airport, Karen Smart, said:*
> “As the UK emerges from a ban on international travel, we know our passengers are keen to start flying again, but that many of Manchester Airport’s most popular destinations, such as the Canary Islands, require a negative test before you arrive.
> “This new facility will make the process of showing you’re infection-free when planning and booking a holiday as easy and cost-effective as possible in the current circumstances. Our new booking platform makes it easy to select the right test for your destination, and at the location that is most convenient for you. Located right by the terminal building means passengers can either opt for a test on the day of departure before they go through security, or visit in the run up to their journey at a time to suit them.
> “This also means Manchester is perfectly placed to support the introduction of a UK arrivals testing regime, which will enable travellers to reduce the length of time they need to self-isolate if they test negative after five days.
> “This is the latest example of MAG leading the way as we look to work with Government and the rest of our industry to get Britain flying again.”
> MAG’s service will cater for both outbound and inbound testing, and adapt as Government travel requirements change. Its online booking portal will allow passengers to choose the correct test and testing location for their specific requirements – whether at the dedicated airport facilities or elsewhere.
> MAG’s testing services are the first to be offered by an airport group at multiple locations across the country. They also allow for direct booking of tests that can be taken either at the airport or on the high-street, and before or after travel. MAG’s goal is to make testing available to as many passengers as possible, helping to get the country flying again as England comes out of its second lockdown.
> --
> David Evans, Joint CEO, Collinson said: “In order to restore confidence in travel, it is critical that travellers can navigate the many different testing regimes now required by different governments around the world. We were the first company to set up COVID testing facilities at a UK airport and our partnership with MAG will bring comprehensive testing facilities to Manchester, London Stansted and East Midlands Airports. This is a major step forward in opening up the UK to safe travel.
> Our new facilities will also support the UK Government’s ‘Test To Release’ programme, scheduled for launch on December 15, and are flexible enough to respond to any changing requirements or legislation from both a pre-departure and inbound testing perspective. Having breadth of testing capability and the flexibility to scale is critical to ensuring the aviation and travel sector can recover from this pandemic, helping to protect jobs and restore consumer confidence.”
> --
> MAG is committed to supporting the Government’s requirement for travel testing to be carried out privately and not draw on NHS capacity, which is needed for key workers and Test & Trace. All of MAG’s providers, including their laboratory facilities, are private. While this means that customers will have to pay for tests, the cost of these tests are expected to come down over time as technology improves.
> Testing for travel is likely to evolve over the coming months and MAG’s offering will change to match – whether by offering new kinds of tests or adding more capacity in terminals or through partner locations. MAG will help its passengers to navigate the various requirements for testing but ultimately passengers should always check the latest travel advice from Government before taking a test.
> --



I love how you can get a test booked at Boots!


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

jackieleanne said:


> Some positive news from Manchester Airport re testing. I got the below from their site in the last few minutes. Hopefully come new year the ban will be lifted and tests/vaccinations get things moving.
> 
> 
> *Manchester Airport unveils new facility as part of UK’s largest airport testing scheme to help get Britain flying again*
> Manchester Airport has today launched a new Covid-19 testing facility, as part of a move by its parent company, Manchester Airports Group (MAG).
> The announcement means the full range of tests – RT-PCR, RT-LAMP, Rapid Antigen and Antibody - will be available to all passengers in a new, purpose-built facility just outside of the main terminal building. They will be delivered in partnership with airport services and travel medical provider, Collinson.
> MAG, the UK’s largest airport group, also became the first operator to give its passengers the chance to book discounted pre-flight testing appointments on the high street at selected Boots UK stores.
> The news means passengers using Manchester, London Stansted and East Midlands Airports will be given maximum flexibility when planning their trips, and comes in the week that the UK Government lifts England’s international travel ban.
> Certain governments allow pre-departure tests in order to shorten or completely alleviate quarantine requirements in the destination country. Others require them in order to gain entry. Having a full range of tests available at the airport – for any passenger planning to fly who does not suspect they have COVID-19 - will let MAG passengers choose whichever process they need to meet the pre-departure testing requirements of many of MAG’s most popular markets, such as Spain and Italy, as well as some long-haul destinations.
> Passengers will also be able to book the tests they need to shorten their self-isolation period upon return under the UK Government’s ‘Test to Release’ scheme.
> The scheme, announced last week, will launch on December 15th and allow travellers arriving from higher risk countries to reduce their period of quarantine by taking a test five days after they arrive in the UK.
> ‘Test to Release’ follows in the footsteps of a number of countries who are already offering quarantine-free inbound travel to those able to provide evidence of a negative test.
> Boots offers an in-store RT-PCR Covid-19 testing service, which returns results within 48 hours from more than 50 stores across the UK, specifically for customers who do not suspect they have Covid-19. MAG passengers will be able to access a 5% discount, which customers can access through the airport’s website.
> Airport testing prices through Collinson start at £40 for Antibody tests, £50 for Antigen tests, £79 for RT-LAMP tests and £99 for RT-PCR tests.
> --
> *Managing Director of Manchester Airport, Karen Smart, said:*
> “As the UK emerges from a ban on international travel, we know our passengers are keen to start flying again, but that many of Manchester Airport’s most popular destinations, such as the Canary Islands, require a negative test before you arrive.
> “This new facility will make the process of showing you’re infection-free when planning and booking a holiday as easy and cost-effective as possible in the current circumstances. Our new booking platform makes it easy to select the right test for your destination, and at the location that is most convenient for you. Located right by the terminal building means passengers can either opt for a test on the day of departure before they go through security, or visit in the run up to their journey at a time to suit them.
> “This also means Manchester is perfectly placed to support the introduction of a UK arrivals testing regime, which will enable travellers to reduce the length of time they need to self-isolate if they test negative after five days.
> “This is the latest example of MAG leading the way as we look to work with Government and the rest of our industry to get Britain flying again.”
> MAG’s service will cater for both outbound and inbound testing, and adapt as Government travel requirements change. Its online booking portal will allow passengers to choose the correct test and testing location for their specific requirements – whether at the dedicated airport facilities or elsewhere.
> MAG’s testing services are the first to be offered by an airport group at multiple locations across the country. They also allow for direct booking of tests that can be taken either at the airport or on the high-street, and before or after travel. MAG’s goal is to make testing available to as many passengers as possible, helping to get the country flying again as England comes out of its second lockdown.
> --
> David Evans, Joint CEO, Collinson said: “In order to restore confidence in travel, it is critical that travellers can navigate the many different testing regimes now required by different governments around the world. We were the first company to set up COVID testing facilities at a UK airport and our partnership with MAG will bring comprehensive testing facilities to Manchester, London Stansted and East Midlands Airports. This is a major step forward in opening up the UK to safe travel.
> Our new facilities will also support the UK Government’s ‘Test To Release’ programme, scheduled for launch on December 15, and are flexible enough to respond to any changing requirements or legislation from both a pre-departure and inbound testing perspective. Having breadth of testing capability and the flexibility to scale is critical to ensuring the aviation and travel sector can recover from this pandemic, helping to protect jobs and restore consumer confidence.”
> --
> MAG is committed to supporting the Government’s requirement for travel testing to be carried out privately and not draw on NHS capacity, which is needed for key workers and Test & Trace. All of MAG’s providers, including their laboratory facilities, are private. While this means that customers will have to pay for tests, the cost of these tests are expected to come down over time as technology improves.
> Testing for travel is likely to evolve over the coming months and MAG’s offering will change to match – whether by offering new kinds of tests or adding more capacity in terminals or through partner locations. MAG will help its passengers to navigate the various requirements for testing but ultimately passengers should always check the latest travel advice from Government before taking a test.
> --



This is my local airport and where we're meant to be flying from in April, so this is really exciting news.


----------



## jackieleanne

Thegoatfeeder said:


> This is meant to be our first DVC trip, we're actually meant to be there right now but we rearranged for April! So it's all pretty stressful.
> 
> We really need APs to come back online as well as we are planning a December trip as well, so there's a lot of moving parts to contend with!


Same, this is our first DVC trip as members previously stayed rented or on hotel side. 



Aprilshack said:


> I love how you can get a test booked at Boots!





Thegoatfeeder said:


> This is my local airport and where we're meant to be flying from in April, so this is really exciting news.



Yes I love that they give the option of discounted tests from Boots, Manchester is our local as well so glad they have now brought it in as well!


----------



## Ronaldo17

Welsh_Dragon said:


> I am booked for 28 March. I am cautiously optimistic, particularly now that the general public vaccine seems  within reach.


Looking at today's UK government and NHS best case timetables for the vaccine,  which requires two shots 3-4 weeks apart, only the over 65's, vulnerable and NHS/Care Home staff will be done by Easter 2021. 
Could be up to 6 months before the under 50's get done.


----------



## gismo1554

Ronaldo17 said:


> Looking at today's UK government and NHS best case timetables for the vaccine,  which requires two shots 3-4 weeks apart, only the over 65's, vulnerable and NHS/Care Home staff will be done by Easter 2021.
> Could be up to 6 months before the under 50's get done.



Do you have a link to this? We've been trying to work it out and with the fact they are saying multiple groups will be done consecutively its been hard to work out so anywhere that shows this would be great.


----------



## Ronaldo17

gismo1554 said:


> Do you have a link to this? We've been trying to work it out and with the fact they are saying multiple groups will be done consecutively its been hard to work out so anywhere that shows this would be great.



Check this link out

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-55045639


----------



## Ronaldo17

These are the 9 priority groups. Matt Hancock said they should be done  by Easter


----------



## disneyholic family

Thegoatfeeder said:


> This is meant to be our first DVC trip, we're actually meant to be there right now but we rearranged for April! So it's all pretty stressful.
> 
> We really need APs to come back online as well as we are planning a December trip as well, so there's a lot of moving parts to contend with!



that's why my son made the decision for us to cancel (the trip that would have been DH, me, DS and his family, DD and her family)
he felt it would just be too stressful not knowing if all the moving parts would be in place...
we had the DVC reservation, but we didn't have flights, APs, vaccines, etc...
he didn't want to live with the unknown...his wife had said from the outset that she would not go if masks are still required at that time..
so we'll book instead for 2022.....
when we get to that 11 month mark for summer 2022, i'll have to do it all over again...
24 days for 9 people....(unless there are any additional babies by then)...
a lockoff two bedroom and a studio.....
i was so happy getting everything i wanted....fingers crossed it will be possible in 2022 even with the pent up demand that will surely be a factor...

.


----------



## disneyholic family

Ronaldo17 said:


> Check this link out
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-55045639


i'm hoping to get the moderna vaccine....seems safest and less likely to be stored incorrectly vs the pfizer vaccine....
but i don't think we'll have a choice..
.


----------



## act1980

Following


----------



## Plague

The way infections in the US are going at present I think it's likely that even if the US allows visitors in the FO may still say no to non-essential travel.
They are talking about peak US infections in Jan/Feb, so I wouldn't bet on getting there before then or soon after.

I hope I'm wrong, but they (USA) really seem to be making a complete hash of this.


----------



## gismo1554

Ronaldo17 said:


> These are the 9 priority groups. Matt Hancock said they should be done  by Easter



Thanks. The web link was what I was using but that didn't have a timeline on. I hadn't heard Matt Hancocks take on it


----------



## Ronaldo17

gismo1554 said:


> Thanks. The web link was what I was using but that didn't have a timeline on. I hadn't heard Matt Hancocks take on it


Yeah, the Scottish Health Minister said pretty much the same yesterday about timelines for Easter, not sure what the Welsh Minister for Health said.


----------



## nursejackie

I was meant to visit for Princess 10k in February (11 nights - now all cancelled), and also planned for August 2021 (14 nights).  We still have a faint hope but haven't booked anything yet, it's just too risky IMO (financially I mean).  Looking at the headlines for US infections/deaths etc I can't see an end to the current visa situation, sadly.


----------



## disneyholic family

meanwhile, the pent up demand for travel here in Israel has found an outlet....
flights have started between Tel Aviv and Dubai and thousands will be flying each week...
Israelis love to travel internationally....it's a national pastime...
but of course, no one has been able to travel anywhere since this all began...
so when these flights opened, they were all booked in hours....
our neighbors are there this weekend...
meanwhile, all the hotels in israel are closed except in the southern city of Eilat (on the red sea)..
the hotels there are open, but you have to take a corona test to be allowed into the city..
you have to have take a corona test before you go (within 72 hours)..
there's a checkpoint at the entrance to the city (it's at the bottom of a desert, so only one road in, other than flying)...
we're going there next week....can't wait....
.


----------



## disneyholic family

did anyone on here already get the vaccine?  
know when they'll get it?
.


----------



## Plague

disneyholic family said:


> did anyone on here already get the vaccine?
> know when they'll get it?
> .


I think this one is a two shot job, so strictly speaking no-one will really have 'had it' for a month or so yet


----------



## disneyholic family

Plague said:


> I think this one is a two shot job, so strictly speaking no-one will really have 'had it' for a month or so yet



true, however, if you look at the data that has been released by the FDA, the pfizer vaccine becomes effective already at 7 days from the first jab....
in the trial, in the first 7 days after the first dose, both the group that received the vaccine and the group that received the placebo continue to catch covid at the same rate.
However, starting from 7 days after the first dose, the group that received the vaccine leveled off completely, while in the placebo group the rate of cases continued to increase.
If you look at the graph of the two groups, the line of cases is quite steep for the placebo group, but for the vaccine group, the link only increases in the first 7 days and then flattens out completely...
it's a very marked change and indicates significant protection already at 7 days from the first dose.

well....that was longwinded....LOL.....


----------



## gismo1554

disneyholic family said:


> true, however, if you look at the data that has been released by the FDA, the pfizer vaccine becomes effective already at 7 days from the first jab....
> in the trial, in the first 7 days after the first dose, both the group that received the vaccine and the group that received the placebo continue to catch covid at the same rate.
> However, starting from 7 days after the first dose, the group that received the vaccine leveled off completely, while in the placebo group the rate of cases continued to increase.
> If you look at the graph of the two groups, the line of cases is quite steep for the placebo group, but for the vaccine group, the link only increases in the first 7 days and then flattens out completely...
> it's a very marked change and indicates significant protection already at 7 days from the first dose.
> 
> well....that was longwinded....LOL.....



Yeah this is how I read it too that it gives you immunity but its more effective if you have 2 doses 3 weeks apart. I'm in group 6 on the list but haven't had any word yet - also in Wales rather than England and I believe we don't start til Friday.


----------



## Plague

disneyholic family said:


> indicates significant protection already at 7 days from the first dose.


So presumably the second dose is primarily to help with establishing longer term protection.


----------



## disneyholic family

Plague said:


> So presumably the second dose is primarily to help with establishing longer term protection.


the second does is what really brings up that immune response.
it's true of many vaccinations.
You need two doses of the measles vaccine to be protected.
Two doses of hepatitis vaccine to be protected. 
The first dose sets up the system. The second one is the one that really pushes the production of antibodies.
If you don't get the second one, you won't be fully protected.
.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/12/09/whi...el-from-brazil-uk-and-europe-sources-say.html


----------



## Kymie

Does anyone know what is classed as essential travel? I am a volunteer for the celebrations around the Super Bowl in Feb. Someone I know suggested I may be allowed to travel as they classed it as 'work' but I don't even know where to start finding the information. Would I have to apply to the embassy? Im hoping to have the vaccine asap - I'm at least in group 6. I am hoping the link above is correct and they start lifting travel restrictions then I wont have to worry so much!


----------



## Plague

Kymie said:


> Does anyone know what is classed as essential travel?


I suspect it's something that you, and your insurers, would decide, as it's only advisory:
_The FCDO advises against all but essential travel to:
the whole of the US mainland based on the current assessment of COVID-19 risks._

OTOH the ban by the US is compulsory.


----------



## Ronaldo17

Kymie said:


> Does anyone know what is classed as essential travel? I am a volunteer for the celebrations around the Super Bowl in Feb. Someone I know suggested I may be allowed to travel as they classed it as 'work' but I don't even know where to start finding the information. Would I have to apply to the embassy? Im hoping to have the vaccine asap - I'm at least in group 6. I am hoping the link above is correct and they start lifting travel restrictions then I wont have to worry so much!


You can find it on the HM Government website And the FCO website, it's very limited I think , I don't think you would be included. I would give them a call and ask.


----------



## jackieleanne

Welsh_Dragon said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/12/09/whi...el-from-brazil-uk-and-europe-sources-say.html



Ohh this is certainly interesting, an if it's up to the states themselves I can't see Florida restricting! Feeling more hopeful now for end of April especially given that the vaccine has been approved on both sides now!


----------



## Disney Frenhines

My best friend lives up in Ohio, but, her kids visited family in Clearwater for Thanksgiving and they have all just tested positive for Covid. Florida is very lax on restrictions outside the theme parks and can it be guaranteed safe to visit even if you stay on site the entire trip. I think my plan to not go until next Christmas is a sensible one.


----------



## Lucys dad

I think there was another huge spike after Thanksgiving, that wont exactly help the case.


----------



## disneyholic family

well, my husband and i have appointments for this wednesday morning (dec. 23) to get our corona vaccines (pfizer). 
Here's hoping it all goes ok.
Maybe i'll finally be able to fly to the US to bring my mom back.
But the US seems to be more complicated in terms of her getting the vaccine.
Even though she's 93, it seems she won't be getting the first one until february at the earliest, which is annoying me to distraction.
If she were here, she'd be right with me on Wednesday.
.


----------



## Jon84

disneyholic family said:


> well, my husband and i have appointments for this wednesday morning (dec. 23) to get our corona vaccines (pfizer).
> Here's hoping it all goes ok.
> Maybe i'll finally be able to fly to the US to bring my mom back.
> But the US seems to be more complicated in terms of her getting the vaccine.
> Even though she's 93, it seems she won't be getting the first one until february at the earliest, which is annoying me to distraction.
> If she were here, she'd be right with me on Wednesday.
> .


Wow thats lucky, are you priority groups or able to go private in Israel?


----------



## disneyholic family

Jon84 said:


> Wow thats lucky, are you priority groups or able to go private in Israel?



Israel is vaccinating everyone who is 60 years old and up in the first round.
Healthcare workers are all being vaccinated through work.
The public (60 years old an up) are being vaccinated through their healthcare organizations.
We have socialized medicine similar to the UK, except that we have 4 healthcare organizations (not one). 
But it operates like socialized medicine and everyone is covered.
And the government instructs the 4 organizations what they have to cover, what they can charge.  Things like that.

Anyway, the government has instructed that everyone 60 and over is to be vaccinated in the first round, which is apparently beginning on Sunday.  
There's enough vaccine already in the country to cover 1.9 million people (3.8 million doses), which is a lot.  
There are about 9 million people living here, so 1.9 million people is a large chunk of the population.

Yesterday at 6 PM, my husband and i got emails to call the central number to make our appointments.
We tried calling right away, but the phone system crashed because so many people were calling.
So we tried again at opening this morning (8 am) and got through.
Wednesday morning (at 10:24 and 10:32) was available at the vaccine center near us, so we were very happy to reserve that. 
they also gave us appointments for the 2nd dose in january.
.


----------



## Jon84

Sounds like they are making good progress, let us know how it goes 

I'm in the 4th priority group, being in my 30s but Immune Suppressed. My infusion nurse yesterday was telling my they working out which vaccine (Pfizer or Oxford) will be best for immune suppressed patients. I'm whichever has the best T Cell Response. Some of the Tabloids here have linked to a calculator which guesstimates when you'd get the vaccine. Fingers crossed I'd get it early 2021!

Interestingly the medication I am on for Crohns disease is being trialed with Covid Patients to reduce the lung inflammation.


----------



## disneyholic family

Jon84 said:


> Sounds like they are making good progress, let us know how it goes
> 
> I'm in the 4th priority group, being in my 30s but Immune Suppressed. My infusion nurse yesterday was telling my they working out which vaccine (Pfizer or Oxford) will be best for immune suppressed patients. I'm whichever has the best T Cell Response. Some of the Tabloids here have linked to a calculator which guesstimates when you'd get the vaccine. Fingers crossed I'd get it early 2021!
> 
> Interestingly the medication I am on for Crohns disease is being trialed with Covid Patients to reduce the lung inflammation.



which crohns medication are you on?  remicade?  it makes perfect sense that one of the medications used for crohn/colitis would help with the covid inflammatory response.
There's at least one doctor in the US who has been using the method very successfully.


----------



## Plague

Now that the UK is hosting a new and apparently more easily transmitted version of the lurgy and the US is maintaining it's record breaking lead in infections and deaths, I'd be a little surprised if the restrictions are lifted in the near future.


----------



## Jon84

disneyholic family said:


> which crohns medication are you on?  remicade?  it makes perfect sense that one of the medications used for crohn/colitis would help with the covid inflammatory response.
> There's at least one doctor in the US who has been using the method very successfully.


Yeah that’s what I’m on. It does make complete sense!
Good luck for your appt!


----------



## disneyholic family

Jon84 said:


> Yeah that’s what I’m on. It does make complete sense!
> Good luck for your appt!



when this corona virus first hit, the assumption was that people with auto-immune diseases were at higher risk.
But as it turned out, the reverse was actually true.
People with some auto-immune diseases had no worse outcomes than average and those on biologics like remicade actually did better.  
That is, they were much less likely to have complications from an inflammatory response.


----------



## Ronaldo17

After yesterday's PM briefing, it looks like none of us will be going anywhere in the spring.


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

Ronaldo17 said:


> After yesterday's PM briefing, it looks like none of us will be going anywhere in the spring.



Yeah, a couple of weeks ago I was feeling quite confident for our end of April trip, don't see any chance of that happening now. Can't imagine the US will be allowing folks into the country by then.


----------



## disneyholic family

Ronaldo17 said:


> After yesterday's PM briefing, it looks like none of us will be going anywhere in the spring.



what was in the PM's briefing?

oh - i just googled it.....damn that's not good...
.


----------



## Woodview

Thegoatfeeder said:


> Yeah, a couple of weeks ago I was feeling quite confident for our end of April trip, don't see any chance of that happening now. Can't imagine the US will be allowing folks into the country by then.




   With the state that  U.S.A      & Florida are in           Do you Really   want to travel there     ?

  I think    give it a miss  till   the  late Summer


----------



## bavarian princess

Woodview said:


> With the state that  U.S.A      & Florida are in           Do you Really   want to travel there     ?
> 
> I think    give it a miss  till   the  late Summer


I would if I get a vaccine  Not that I expect to get one anytime soon....

We just suspended all flights to/from UK except for cargo.

Can someone fill me in on your PM's briefing?


----------



## gismo1554

bavarian princess said:


> I would if I get a vaccine  Not that I expect to get one anytime soon....
> 
> We just suspended all flights to/from UK except for cargo.
> 
> Can someone fill me in on your PM's briefing?



New strain of the virus has come to light in South East so London and most of the areas around there are now in Tier 4 which is total lockdown apart from schools. Wales has also implemented Tier 4 early (was meant to come in on the 28th December but came in at Midnight on Saturday) as has Scotland I believe to. Christmas has basically been cancelled for most people. I really wish they hadn't given us hope of being able to see family at Christmas as I think that would have been easier to deal with than having to change plans twice now in 1 week! We are in Wales and the Tier 4 announcement on Tuesday led us to rethink out original plans to see my sister and her hubby but this change on Saturday evening (5pm the announcement was made) meant we had to scrambled together and go see them on Saturday to exchange gifts etc before the midnight lock down. It was way more stressful than any of us wanted or needed.


----------



## disneyholic family

gismo1554 said:


> New strain of the virus has come to light in South East so London and most of the areas around there are now in Tier 4 which is total lockdown apart from schools. Wales has also implemented Tier 4 early (was meant to come in on the 28th December but came in at Midnight on Saturday) as has Scotland I believe to. Christmas has basically been cancelled for most people. I really wish they hadn't given us hope of being able to see family at Christmas as I think that would have been easier to deal with than having to change plans twice now in 1 week! We are in Wales and the Tier 4 announcement on Tuesday led us to rethink out original plans to see my sister and her hubby but this change on Saturday evening (5pm the announcement was made) meant we had to scrambled together and go see them on Saturday to exchange gifts etc before the midnight lock down. It was way more stressful than any of us wanted or needed.



i watched sky news last night...
all those poor shop owners who had stocked up with Christmas stuff but had to shut down suddenly...
i wonder how many will have been broken by this...
spending money to stock your store and then having to shut so no income at all....just a complete loss..
this virus is really destroying people..

we've closed our borders to the UK, South Africa and Denmark because of the new strain.
Only Israeli citizens can enter from those countries, but they're being sent to corona hotels to be quarantined.
The government decided to do that because people have proven that they can't be trusted to quarantine properly at home.
.


----------



## Jon84

disneyholic family said:


> when this corona virus first hit, the assumption was that people with auto-immune diseases were at higher risk.
> But as it turned out, the reverse was actually true.
> People with some auto-immune diseases had no worse outcomes than average and those on biologics like remicade actually did better.
> That is, they were much less likely to have complications from an inflammatory response.


Yeah, theres alot of amazing research going on at the moment, and at such a speed compared to usual, I assume due to more funding!


----------



## Plague

gismo1554 said:


> I really wish they hadn't given us hope of being able to


 Yes. I considered the idea being mooted in the summer of 'normal by Christmas' was utterly insane given our extensive experience of winter flu, etc. Unbelievably stupid.



disneyholic family said:


> this virus is really destroying people..


I do feel sorry for the traders, etc, but many are getting some government support, so hopefully will survive.



disneyholic family said:


> people have proven that they can't be trusted


I think that is the main problem. It's like seatbelt wearing a couple of decades ago - there's a kind of "it won't happen to me" attitude.
If people would behave sensibly and responsibly then we wouldn't need these draconian restrictions and many lives _and_ businesses could be saved.


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

I never thought we’d see normal by Christmas. I was kind of thinking Easter might be realistic though....maybe normal by September is more accurate!


----------



## Disney Frenhines

This new strain has been around since September, they kept this information to themselves. At the moment the only difference is that it spreads much more easily, it's not more dangerous or lethal, or so they think and the vaccine should be equally as effective. It does bring it home the advice about following the wash hands, wear a mask and observe social distancing even more. 
I'm not booking a trip anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## Disney Frenhines

Plague said:


> Yes. I considered the idea being mooted in the summer of 'normal by Christmas' was utterly insane given our extensive experience of winter flu, etc. Unbelievably stupid.
> 
> I do feel sorry for the traders, etc, but many are getting some government support, so hopefully will survive.
> 
> I think that is the main problem. It's like seatbelt wearing a couple of decades ago - there's a kind of "it won't happen to me" attitude.
> If people would behave sensibly and responsibly then we wouldn't need these draconian restrictions and many lives _and_ businesses could be saved.


I don't understand why places of worship are allowed to remain open, small, so called non essential shops have strict policies on how many people are allowed in and insist on masks and supply hand sanitiser for customers and they had to close on Saturday with next to no notice. , Do places of worship do the same regarding numbers, masks and hand sanitiser?


----------



## Plague

Disney Frenhines said:


> I don't understand why places of worship are allowed to remain open


They should be using basically the same rules as everyone else as far as I can see here:
COVID-19: guidance for the safe use of places of worship from 2 December
Third section down seems to say the usual tier rules apply most of the time.
There then follows acres of detailed guidance


----------



## tinkerbell1991

We have another announcement tonight at 5pm by Boris - I hope not (currently in tier 3) but I think he's going to put the whole country into tier 4 because of the backlash he's got from his most recent announcement. I'm sorry to all of those who are having a difficult time this year, especially if it's not seeing your loved ones but I hope you have a lovely Christmas and pray this is the only one we have where covid is involved


----------



## Disney Frenhines

Plague said:


> They should be using basically the same rules as everyone else as far as I can see here:
> COVID-19: guidance for the safe use of places of worship from 2 December
> Third section down seems to say the usual tier rules apply most of the time.
> There then follows acres of detailed guidance


I cannot find any justification to keep them open while small businesses that are going to suffer and, in my town at least, have been extremely responsible in limiting numbers and providing sanitising stations. Will people really keep their masks on while they worship? And whose going to report them if they don't. Places of worship have greater potential to be super spreaders than any small business. Worship at home, your god will understand if you do so.


----------



## Plague

Disney Frenhines said:


> I cannot find any justification to keep them open while small businesses that are going to suffer and, in my town at least, have been extremely responsible in limiting numbers and providing sanitising stations. Will people really keep their masks on while they worship? And whose going to report them if they don't. Places of worship have greater potential to be super spreaders than any small business. Worship at home, your god will understand if you do so.


I agree entirely. The problem is that religious groups have cried (when shut down) that they are being discriminated against (  ), so I think it's become a bit of a hot potato for the gov't.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Plague said:


> They should be using basically the same rules as everyone else as far as I can see here:
> COVID-19: guidance for the safe use of places of worship from 2 December
> Third section down seems to say the usual tier rules apply most of the time.
> There then follows acres of detailed guidance


We were hoping to attend Church on Christmas morning. Spoken Eucharist. We had to book places, but sadly the service was cancelled today. We have a key to the Church, so we will let ourselves in for private prayer.


----------



## bavarian princess

gismo1554 said:


> New strain of the virus has come to light in South East so London and most of the areas around there are now in Tier 4 which is total lockdown apart from schools. Wales has also implemented Tier 4 early (was meant to come in on the 28th December but came in at Midnight on Saturday) as has Scotland I believe to. Christmas has basically been cancelled for most people. I really wish they hadn't given us hope of being able to see family at Christmas as I think that would have been easier to deal with than having to change plans twice now in 1 week! We are in Wales and the Tier 4 announcement on Tuesday led us to rethink out original plans to see my sister and her hubby but this change on Saturday evening (5pm the announcement was made) meant we had to scrambled together and go see them on Saturday to exchange gifts etc before the midnight lock down. It was way more stressful than any of us wanted or needed.


Thanks. It is difficult to keep track of which country does what. We don't have a tire system but are under "hard lock down" (basically everything had to shut down except for essential infrastructure) since the "soft" version did nothing against the increase in cases.

I was really hoping a spring trip to WDW will be possible but I am back to "let's wait and see". I am still confident that we will be able to travel at one point in 2021 even if it will be late 2021. Right now it's about staying safe and healthy and dreaming of better times The good thing is that I have plenty of time to change my hotel reservation again and again  There are just too many good options


----------



## gismo1554

Disney Frenhines said:


> I don't understand why places of worship are allowed to remain open, small, so called non essential shops have strict policies on how many people are allowed in and insist on masks and supply hand sanitiser for customers and they had to close on Saturday with next to no notice. , Do places of worship do the same regarding numbers, masks and hand sanitiser?





Disney Frenhines said:


> I cannot find any justification to keep them open while small businesses that are going to suffer and, in my town at least, have been extremely responsible in limiting numbers and providing sanitising stations. Will people really keep their masks on while they worship? And whose going to report them if they don't. Places of worship have greater potential to be super spreaders than any small business. Worship at home, your god will understand if you do so.



Churches are part of the support system required for some individuals which is why they have agreed to keep them open. The same argument could be had to schools which are also open and don't have the same strict rules as shops etc. The churches around me are enforcing every rule that shops are including having to wear masks. They are also requiring pre-booking to ensure that numbers are low. Whether you are religious or not this is a major religious holiday and yes people could worship at home but some people need the support of others and the church is a vital lifeline. Please can we keep this respectful for those people who are religious and not start questioning whether specific rules are fair or not between the different types of organisations. Most religious services have been cancelled but they are remaining open to allow support for people who need it. Also to add I don't attend church but I know lots of people who do and understand the argument for keeping them open in this really sad time. I know we are all struggling with this situation but I really don't think this forum is the right place to vent at these rules especially with no evidence that places of worship are doing anything wrong or anything different from small businesses.


----------



## disneyholic family

got our first dose of the pfizer vaccine this morning.
Didn't feel a thing.  Easier than the flu shot earlier this year.
Here's hoping it actually works!!!!!
.


----------



## nursejackie

GraemeO said:


> has anyone any updates or rumours if we will be allowed entry into the US


As the OP asked about ESTA visas, does anyone have any more updates?  My February trip for the Princess weekend was cancelled by Disney, but I'm still holding out hope for our August trip.  Would you risk booking when we don't know about the visas being reinstated?


----------



## disneyholic family

nursejackie said:


> As the OP asked about ESTA visas, does anyone have any more updates?  My February trip for the Princess weekend was cancelled by Disney, but I'm still holding out hope for our August trip.  Would you risk booking when we don't know about the visas being reinstated?


oh i hadn't realized visas were an issue as well.
While we have cancelled our trip in july/august that was for the whole family (DH, me, kids and grandkids), my daughter and son in law are still planning to go in august.
While my daughter is a US citizen, her husband isn't and his Visa expires in May.
he has an interview scheduled for March at the embassy for a new visa, so i hope there's no issue.
Obviously, they won't be able to go if he can't get a visa.
.


----------



## nursejackie

The official US Customs and Border Control website states they are suspended, well for holiday-makers at least.


In accordance with Proclamation—Suspension of Entry as Immigrants and Nonimmigrants of Certain Additional Persons Who Pose a Risk of Transmitting Coronavirus, effective at 11:59 p.m. eastern daylight time on March 16, 2020, the entry into the United States is suspended for most individuals, other than United States citizens and lawful permanent residents, who have been physically present within the United Kingdom, excluding overseas territories outside of Europe, or the Republic of Ireland within 14 days of travel to the United States. Proclamation 9993 regarding travel from a Schengen Area country also remains in effect. Any traveler with a valid ESTA who is subject to the Proclamation and who attempts to travel the United States in violation of the Proclamation will have their ESTA canceled. ESTA will not refund applications that are canceled due to this Proclamation. Travelers who have questions about whether they are subject to, or exempted from, the Proclamation should refer to the Proclamation language, and consult with the U.S. Department of State and the air carrier, as appropriate, in advance of travel to avoid travel disruptions. Proclamation 9984 (Suspension of Entry as Immigrants and Nonimmigrants of Persons Who Pose a Risk of Transmitting 2019 Novel Coronavirus and Other Appropriate Measures To Address This Risk), Proclamation 9992 (Suspension of Entry as Immigrants and Nonimmigrants of Certain Additional Persons Who Pose a Risk of Transmitting 2019 Novel Coronavirus), and Proclamation 9993 (Suspension of Entry as Immigrants and Nonimmigrants of Certain Additional Persons Who Pose a Risk of Transmitting 2019 Novel Coronavirus) all remain in effect.


----------



## disneyholic family

nursejackie said:


> The official US Customs and Border Control website states they are suspended, well for holiday-makers at least.
> 
> 
> In accordance with Proclamation—Suspension of Entry as Immigrants and Nonimmigrants of Certain Additional Persons Who Pose a Risk of Transmitting Coronavirus, effective at 11:59 p.m. eastern daylight time on March 16, 2020, the entry into the United States is suspended for most individuals, other than United States citizens and lawful permanent residents, who have been physically present within the United Kingdom, excluding overseas territories outside of Europe, or the Republic of Ireland within 14 days of travel to the United States. Proclamation 9993 regarding travel from a Schengen Area country also remains in effect. Any traveler with a valid ESTA who is subject to the Proclamation and who attempts to travel the United States in violation of the Proclamation will have their ESTA canceled. ESTA will not refund applications that are canceled due to this Proclamation. Travelers who have questions about whether they are subject to, or exempted from, the Proclamation should refer to the Proclamation language, and consult with the U.S. Department of State and the air carrier, as appropriate, in advance of travel to avoid travel disruptions. Proclamation 9984 (Suspension of Entry as Immigrants and Nonimmigrants of Persons Who Pose a Risk of Transmitting 2019 Novel Coronavirus and Other Appropriate Measures To Address This Risk), Proclamation 9992 (Suspension of Entry as Immigrants and Nonimmigrants of Certain Additional Persons Who Pose a Risk of Transmitting 2019 Novel Coronavirus), and Proclamation 9993 (Suspension of Entry as Immigrants and Nonimmigrants of Certain Additional Persons Who Pose a Risk of Transmitting 2019 Novel Coronavirus) all remain in effect.


wow - that's governmentalese if i ever saw any.....


----------



## nursejackie

disneyholic family said:


> wow - that's governmentalese if i ever saw any.....


Yes and that whole spiel means I, and most of my fellow UK citizens, cannot go on holiday to Disney World.


----------



## csimon

nursejackie said:


> The official US Customs and Border Control website states they are suspended, well for holiday-makers at least.
> 
> 
> In accordance with Proclamation—Suspension of Entry as Immigrants and Nonimmigrants of Certain Additional Persons Who Pose a Risk of Transmitting Coronavirus, effective at 11:59 p.m. eastern daylight time on March 16, 2020, the entry into the United States is suspended for most individuals, other than United States citizens and lawful permanent residents, who have been physically present within the United Kingdom, excluding overseas territories outside of Europe, or the Republic of Ireland within 14 days of travel to the United States. Proclamation 9993 regarding travel from a Schengen Area country also remains in effect. Any traveler with a valid ESTA who is subject to the Proclamation and who attempts to travel the United States in violation of the Proclamation will have their ESTA canceled. ESTA will not refund applications that are canceled due to this Proclamation. Travelers who have questions about whether they are subject to, or exempted from, the Proclamation should refer to the Proclamation language, and consult with the U.S. Department of State and the air carrier, as appropriate, in advance of travel to avoid travel disruptions. Proclamation 9984 (Suspension of Entry as Immigrants and Nonimmigrants of Persons Who Pose a Risk of Transmitting 2019 Novel Coronavirus and Other Appropriate Measures To Address This Risk), Proclamation 9992 (Suspension of Entry as Immigrants and Nonimmigrants of Certain Additional Persons Who Pose a Risk of Transmitting 2019 Novel Coronavirus), and Proclamation 9993 (Suspension of Entry as Immigrants and Nonimmigrants of Certain Additional Persons Who Pose a Risk of Transmitting 2019 Novel Coronavirus) all remain in effect.



Just to clarify...ESTAs themselves aren't suspended, but entry into the USA is for most people. An ESTA doesn't guarantee entry, it's not an entry permission as such and it's not a visa, it's an electronic replacement for the green visa waiver slips you had to fill in on the plane. I believe you can still apply and get an ESTA if you really want. However, if you attempt to enter while you have an ESTA and entry is suspended, the ESTA will be cancelled.


----------



## nursejackie

csimon said:


> Just to clarify...ESTAs themselves aren't suspended, but entry into the USA is for most people. An ESTA doesn't guarantee entry, it's not an entry permission as such and it's not a visa, it's an electronic replacement for the green visa waiver slips you had to fill in on the plane. I believe you can still apply and get an ESTA if you really want. However, if you attempt to enter while you have an ESTA and entry is suspended, the ESTA will be cancelled.


My wording may have been incorrect but the sentiment is the same - holidaymakers like myself from the UK are not permitted entry to the US due to the suspension.  I won't be applying for a 2 year ESTA until I can guarantee entry.


----------



## BadPinkTink

Just a slight clarification about the ESTA's.  I haven't done it but people have been applying for and are being approved for ESTA's since March, when the Executive Order was signed. Applying for an ESTA is fine, its the Advance Passenger Information that you give to the airline, that is linked to your ESTA, that is seen as an attempt to travel the United States which then is in violation of the Proclamation and thats when the ESTA canceled.

I am a member of an airline loyalty program and my API information is saved on my account. As I currently have flights booked to USA, which I keep changing the dates on, if I apply for an ESTA before the Executive Order is reversed, it will be seen as an attempt to travel the United States and my ESTA will be not be approved.

However, if you just apply for an ESTA and you don't have a flight booked or you have not given the airline API, then your ESTA will be approved.

Basically its all a big waiting game, we just need to wait for the Executive Order to be reversed and then the information will be changed on the ESTA website and on The Official US Customs and Border Control website


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

BadPinkTink said:


> Just a slight clarification about the ESTA's.  I haven't done it but people have been applying for and are being approved for ESTA's since March, when the Executive Order was signed. Applying for an ESTA is fine, its the Advance Passenger Information that you give to the airline, that is linked to your ESTA, that is seen as an attempt to travel the United States which then is in violation of the Proclamation and thats when the ESTA canceled.


Yes I applied for an ESTA and it came through in normal time. Feeling less optimistic by the day for my March trip, but maybe we will be lucky.


----------



## bavarian princess

I applied for ESTA in January 2020 and I expect it to still be valid once the restrictions will be lifted...whenever this may be


----------



## act1980

Following


----------



## Jon84

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Yes I applied for an ESTA and it came through in normal time. Feeling less optimistic by the day for my March trip, but maybe we will be lucky.



I've seen March Flights cancelled by Virgin already. 

If the UK are not finishing vaccinating the Vulnerable till late Spring, I can't see how travel will be allowed given the 'Open Everything' attitude in much of the US. 

My personal feeling is that once the UK Vulnerable are all vaccinated, we'll be seeing all the tiers and lockdowns removed across the UK and just told to wear masks and keep distance till enough of the country takes the vaccine.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Jon84 said:


> I've seen March Flights cancelled by Virgin already.
> 
> If the UK are not finishing vaccinating the Vulnerable till late Spring, I can't see how travel will be allowed given the 'Open Everything' attitude in much of the US.
> 
> My personal feeling is that once the UK Vulnerable are all vaccinated, we'll be seeing all the tiers and lockdowns removed across the UK and just told to wear masks and keep distance till enough of the country takes the vaccine.


They've said this morning all over 50's should be vaccinated by late spring so that's positive news meaning the "rest of the UK" without sounding harsh should then hopefully get it not long after


----------



## jackieleanne

tinkerbell1991 said:


> They've said this morning all over 50's should be vaccinated by late spring so that's positive news meaning the "rest of the UK" without sounding harsh should then hopefully get it not long after



Yes fingers crossed that with this morning's approval of the Oxford jab and that they can be given up to 12 weeks apart, I'm hopeful that we should be able to fly by the end of April. I think they'll be able to speed things up substantially so that all those in group 1 are done by the end of March. Having just watched the conference with the MHRA that is certainly what they believed.


----------



## Jon84

jackieleanne said:


> Yes fingers crossed that with this morning's approval of the Oxford jab and that they can be given up to 12 weeks apart, I'm hopeful that we should be able to fly by the end of April. I think they'll be able to speed things up substantially so that all those in group 1 are done by the end of March. Having just watched the conference with the MHRA that is certainly what they believed.


I just watched that too. As much as the vulnerable are likely to be done by March, I don't think travel will be normal for 6 months.

The people who are rule breaking now, will go nuts once Phase 1 is complete and restrictions are reduced, and cases will rocket, but hospitalisation will reduce.  I can't see the US wanting to let anyone without a having had a vaccine.


----------



## disneyholic family

jackieleanne said:


> Yes fingers crossed that with this morning's approval of the Oxford jab and that they can be given up to 12 weeks apart, I'm hopeful that we should be able to fly by the end of April. I think they'll be able to speed things up substantially so that all those in group 1 are done by the end of March. Having just watched the conference with the MHRA that is certainly what they believed.



i hadn't heard the news....that's fantastic that oxford/astrazeneca has been approved in the UK..
they've been saying that the oxford/astrazeneca vaccine is the one that would most likely be used in the 'rest of the world' - meaning poor countries that simply can't handle pfizer and moderna's vaccines..
so this is great news for the poorer countries of the world, and by extension the rest of us, since it has to be controlled worldwide for it to finally be 'over'....


----------



## londontime

Jon84 said:


> I just watched that too. As much as the vulnerable are likely to be done by March, I don't think travel will be normal for 6 months.
> 
> The people who are rule breaking now, will go nuts once Phase 1 is complete and restrictions are reduced, and cases will rocket, but hospitalisation will reduce.  I can't see the US wanting to let anyone without a having had a vaccine.


I honestly can't see the new Government in the US making incoming travel from Europe a priority. He basically run on putting virus controls in place, plus early Feb would potentially when the US hits some really awful numbers. I agree, I can't see this being anywhere near normal until summer season. Just mho.


----------



## disneyholic family

londontime said:


> I honestly can't see the new Government in the US making incoming travel from Europe a priority. He basically run on putting virus controls in place, plus early Feb would potentially when the US hits some really awful numbers. I agree, I can't see this being anywhere near normal until summer season. Just mho.


Biden's chief medical advisor or corona advisor, or whatever her title is, has already said they're going to close down the whole country.
Of course, given that the federal government has no authority to do that, i wonder how she plans on that happening...
but in any case, you can see their thought process from statements of that kind...


----------



## Jon84

disneyholic family said:


> Biden's chief medical advisor or corona advisor, or whatever her title is, has already said they're going to close down the whole country.
> Of course, given that the federal government has no authority to do that, i wonder how she plans on that happening...
> but in any case, you can see their thought process from statements of that kind...


I'm guessing the Democrat Governers will be happy enough to go along with it. I can't imagine Ron De Santos will want to!


----------



## disneyholic family

Jon84 said:


> I'm guessing the Democrat Governers will be happy enough to go along with it. I can't imagine Ron De Santos will want to!


i figure once they make some progress on vaccines, they won't be that gungho to shut down..
but it's not clear how long the vaccine process will take...
now that astrazeneca is close to being approved in the US, then it really might speed things along given how easy that vaccine is to administer (from what i understand)..
.


----------



## Jon84

disneyholic family said:


> i figure once they make some progress on vaccines, they won't be that gungho to shut down..
> but it's not clear how long the vaccine process will take...
> now that astrazeneca is close to being approved in the US, then it really might speed things along given how easy that vaccine is to administer (from what i understand)..
> .


Yeah the Oxford one looks to be easily transportable. A company in Wales is getting ready to produce 250 million vaccines a year!


----------



## disneyholic family

Jon84 said:


> Yeah the Oxford one looks to be easily transportable. A company in Wales is getting ready to produce 250 million vaccines a year!


i just found the astrazeneca press release that says it's gearing up to manufacture 3 billion doses in 2021...
wow...that's a lot..
and in a sky article it says the vaccine costs less than £3 per dose....that's incredibly cheap...and has much cheaper supply chain requirements...
.


----------



## scottishgirl1

I currently live in Ireland so under EU and unfortunately they have not yet been asked to approve the astrazeneca vaccine, really hope that moves along swiftly!!


----------



## Jon84

disneyholic family said:


> i just found the astrazeneca press release that says it's gearing up to manufacture 3 billion doses in 2021...
> wow...that's a lot..
> and in a sky article it says the vaccine costs less than £3 per dose....that's incredibly cheap...and has much cheaper supply chain requirements...
> .


It'll be the vaccine that helps out poor countries, I believe is they may get it at either cost price, or even for free


----------



## disneyholic family

Jon84 said:


> It'll be the vaccine that helps out poor countries, I believe is they may get it at either cost price, or even for free



absolutely - they've said that...poor countries are unable to handle pfizer or even moderna (which is easier than pfizer).
they said that astrazeneca would save them....it will be much easier for them to administer...
.


----------



## Plague

disneyholic family said:


> i just found the astrazeneca press release that says it's gearing up to manufacture 3 billion doses in 2021...
> wow...that's a lot..


Just bear in mind that for the Pfizer, Moderna and AZ/Oxford vaccines (and possibly others) each person needs two doses.
So AZ is expecting to provide for 'only' 1.5 billion people into early 2022.
To properly see this disease beaten into a corner maybe 6-7 billion need to be vaccinated - and we don't know if some/all of these vaccines may need an annual (or god forbid, shorter) booster dose.
And then there is the 'anti-vaccer' problem which could mean we struggle to get enough people vaccinated despite having enough vials of the stuff.

It's good news for sure, but it's way to early to have a parade - even in WDW


----------



## disneyholic family

Plague said:


> Just bear in mind that for the Pfizer, Moderna and AZ/Oxford vaccines (and possibly others) each person needs two doses.
> So AZ is expecting to provide for 'only' 1.5 billion people into early 2022.
> To properly see this disease beaten into a corner maybe 6-7 billion need to be vaccinated - and we don't know if some/all of these vaccines may need an annual (or god forbid, shorter) booster dose.
> And then there is the 'anti-vaccer' problem which could mean we struggle to get enough people vaccinated despite having enough vials of the stuff.
> 
> It's good news for sure, but it's way to early to have a parade - even in WDW



you really don't need to beat it into a corner....
you need to get all the vulnerable vaccinated...
those ages about 50 and up and high risk...
once that's done, hospitals will barely know covid exits..


----------



## Plague

disneyholic family said:


> you really don't need to beat it into a corner....
> you need to get all the vulnerable vaccinated...
> those ages about 50 and up and high risk...
> once that's done, hospitals will barely know covid exits..


In the short term that's probably true. 
But the more infections you have the more mutations will happen and the more chance of good (for the virus) mutations appearing, like the current UK and SA versions. Eventually you'll get one that can resist/dodge the current vaccines and (having removed all precautions and travel restrictions) in a matter of days it's around the world and we are in trouble again.
Over the last year we've seen how western half measures (because freedom is more important) have failed to control it. 
So I do believe we need to beat it into a corner. We struggle every year with flu and this really is worse than flu despite what the twitterverse may think.


----------



## disneyholic family

Plague said:


> In the short term that's probably true.
> But the more infections you have the more mutations will happen and the more chance of good (for the virus) mutations appearing, like the current UK and SA versions. Eventually you'll get one that can resist/dodge the current vaccines and (having removed all precautions and travel restrictions) in a matter of days it's around the world and we are in trouble again.
> Over the last year we've seen how western half measures (because freedom is more important) have failed to control it.
> So I do believe we need to beat it into a corner. We struggle every year with flu and this really is worse than flu despite what the twitterverse may think.


the problem is there are really a lot of anti-vaxxers out there....
plus, they have to test kids, because until kids can be vaccinated, you're not beating anything into a corner...


----------



## Plague

disneyholic family said:


> because until kids can be vaccinated


Can't they be?
I know they are bottom of the priorities at present, but many vaccines are given to children.


----------



## disneyholic family

Plague said:


> Can't they be?
> I know they are bottom of the priorities at present, but many vaccines are given to children.



the two mRNA vaccines weren't tested on kids....
the pfizer one didn't even have many who were between 16 and 18, which is why 3 of the FDA advisors voted against it..
they wanted the pfizer vaccine to only be approved for 18 and up because of the lack of test subjects in that age group..
and none or almost none below that..
you can't vaccinate kids until you've tested them..
they're currently testing it on kids..
pfizer started first (i think in early december) and moderna now is as well..
once those tests are completed, then they can ask for approval for that age group..


----------



## Plague

disneyholic family said:


> the two mRNA vaccines weren't tested on kids....


Fair enough. The priority was/is of course the elderly in the first instance.
I just wondered if there was a medical/chemical reason it might be bad for immature bodies.

What about the AZ/Oxford vaccine? Same story I'd imagine.


----------



## disneyholic family

Plague said:


> Fair enough. The priority was/is of course the elderly in the first instance.
> I just wondered if there was a medical/chemical reason it might be bad for immature bodies.
> 
> What about the AZ/Oxford vaccine? Same story I'd imagine.


children were also excluded from the astrazeneca trials..
.


----------



## Plague

disneyholic family said:


> once that's done, hospitals will barely know covid exits.


This Reuters article is what makes me think it could be a long way from over:
UK scientists worried vaccines may not work on S.African coronavirus variant - ITV

And there will be more variants to come.


----------



## MadScouser

Hi Ho. Hi Ho, into Lockdown 3 I go

With a tesco slot and work from home

Hi ho, Hi ho ....


----------



## gismo1554

MadScouser said:


> Hi Ho. Hi Ho, into Lockdown 3 I go
> 
> With a tesco slot and work from home
> 
> Hi ho, Hi ho ....



It was funny last night as I got loads of messages off people abroad saying OMG how are you coping and I had to point out Wales has been in lockdown for the last three weeks now anyway so for us it makes very little difference (unless you have kids I guess because those rules have changed). I think we all new this was coming lets just hope its third time lucky and this gets us through the worst of it.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

I am in South Wales. I had to take my dog to the vet yesterday at 5 pm. I travelled along the main road into the City (A4232) and I was quite shocked at how busy ‘rush hour’ was as people left Cardiff and the Bay. It looked like ‘normal’ rush hour traffic to me, despite lockdown. 
Meanwhile, daughter who works at a boarding school in Oxfordshire has just been (mass) tested by her employer and tested negative. The school was due to open today, some overseas borders were already on aeroplanes returning to U.K. by the time BoJo made his announcement and others have BTEC examinations this week, which seem to be going ahead.  Some overseas boarders have not been able to return home since Christmas 2018.
And I have a student son, who is ‘chomping at the bit’ to return to Uni in England (he has already had Covid-19). Apparently, seven week lockdown in a student house with his 5 housemates, is a far more attractive option, than being stuck in lockdown with me. 
And... I am feeling less optimistic about my March/April WDW trip. Maybe move to October (I enjoy HHNs at UOR) or wait until next Easter  ?


----------



## gismo1554

Welsh_Dragon said:


> I am in South Wales. I had to take my dog to the vet yesterday at 5 pm. I travelled along the main road into the City (A4232) and I was quite shocked at how busy ‘rush hour’ was as people left Cardiff and the Bay. It looked like ‘normal’ rush hour traffic to me, despite lockdown.
> Meanwhile, daughter who works at a boarding school in Oxfordshire has just been (mass) tested by her employer and tested negative. The school was due to open today, some overseas borders were already on aeroplanes returning to U.K. by the time BoJo made his announcement and others have BTEC examinations this week, which seem to be going ahead.  Some overseas boarders have not been able to return home since Christmas 2018.
> And I have a student son, who is ‘chomping at the bit’ to return to Uni in England (he has already had Covid-19). Apparently, seven week lockdown in a student house with his 5 housemates, is a far more attractive option, than being stuck in lockdown with me.
> And... I am feeling less optimistic about my March/April WDW trip. Maybe move to October (I enjoy HHNs at UOR) or wait until next Easter  ?



It's so weird isn't it? I travelled to my parents the Wednesday after lockdown started as they are my support bubble and was shocked by how busy the roads were! I assumed it was the lead up to Christmas with everyone heading to shops for food etc but sounds like it isn't much better out Cardiff way. Newport itself (I live near the main roads into Newport) definitely seems quiet but I haven't been out anywhere since coming back from my parents on the 2nd (and I'd say Saturday wasn't as busy as usual). 

I got really excited about holiday adverts reappearing on the TV but now I'm just not sure again. Its a weird one really as I do think once things settle it will all restart quickly. Top 4 tiers should be vaccinated (first jab) by mid Feb so things should then start to improve. My Dads in that tier so I'm hoping he soon gets his call up as he's been pretty much permanently furloughed since last March and is chomping at the bit to return (72 and an aircraft engineer who loves his job so much he doesn't want to retire). We have an April Med cruise booked and I really don't know how likely it is or anything.


----------



## Plague

Welsh_Dragon said:


> I travelled along the main road into the City (A4232) and I was quite shocked at how busy ‘rush hour’ was as people left Cardiff and the Bay. It looked like ‘normal’ rush hour traffic to me, despite lockdown.


_Lockdown_ is being used in such an arbitrary way now that it's pretty meaningless. There are so many exceptions - shopping, work, exercise - that it best translates as 'stay home unless you need to go out'.
The real problem is that people are still socialising without understanding that 'loose talk' now probably costs more lives than during the war.


----------



## Plague

gismo1554 said:


> Top 4 tiers should be vaccinated (first jab) by mid Feb so things should then start to improve.


Apparently they still don't know if the vaccines stop (most people) catching Covid19, or just stops them becoming ill. The latter will obviously be good for hospitals immediately, but it would also mean that as restrictions are eased you have a lot of asymptomatic carriers. That would spike infections across the board and you'd then get a big increase in Covid19 among the younger population with a corresponding uptick in their hospitalization numbers. Hopefully not enough to overload, but it would increase the numbers of younger (say <50) deaths and long term illness quite a bit until they are all vaccinated - apart from those who don't or can't be.

Let's hope the vaccines actually stop you getting or transmitting it.


----------



## disneyholic family

meanwhile, in los angeles, it seems pretty bad

https://abc7news.com/los-angeles-hospitals-la-hospital-waiting-times-covid-19-coronavirus/9363901/


----------



## disneyholic family

Plague said:


> _Lockdown_ is being used in such an arbitrary way now that it's pretty meaningless. There are so many exceptions - shopping, work, exercise - that it best translates as 'stay home unless you need to go out'.
> The real problem is that people are still socialising without understanding that 'loose talk' now probably costs more lives than during the war.



we have the same problem....
the only thing that has strengthened the current lockdown is the schools here are closed now for 2 weeks...
but people are so much out and about..
the thing is, in the first lockdown, at the very beginning of corona, people were terrified of catching it...
so it wasn't difficult to convince them to stay home..
no one wanted to go out....
instead they ordered anything they needed and when it arrived, they washed their groceries like germophobes..
but as the months passed, and people realized that really it's more of a danger to those of us over 60, they didn't have to be quite so careful.
Even people like me, at higher risk, ventured out, with masks and social distancing..
so to tell them now that they need to go back inside and lockdown is difficult when they're no longer afraid of the disease...
.


----------



## jackieleanne

Just seen on Blog Mickey that the US is to require the negative covid test from the 26th of January. I wonder if that means the ban will be lifted and you just need to produce the negative test. Finally movement of some sort.


----------



## Ellie Webbs

Tui have emailed to cancel our april 21st trip, no conversation or attempt to talk they have just cut the booking. Interesting... 
Can't say I'm disappointed at this rate though, for the money and the risk it wasnt the holiday we wanted.


----------



## rosieposie3

Ellie Webbs said:


> Tui have emailed to cancel our april 21st trip, no conversation or attempt to talk they have just cut the booking. Interesting...
> Can't say I'm disappointed at this rate though, for the money and the risk it wasnt the holiday we wanted.


We're booked for 27th April with BA but haven't heard anything about cancelling. To be honest if we're allowed fly I'd be happy enough to go even with the added restrictions like masks and having to get a test.


----------



## nursejackie

jackieleanne said:


> Just seen on Blog Mickey that the US is to require the negative covid test from the 26th of January. I wonder if that means the ban will be lifted and you just need to produce the negative test. Finally movement of some sort.


I checked the CDC website and it's primarily about US citizens returning from overseas travel needing a negative test.  We are still on the prohibited list for entry to the US at the moment (unless under certain conditions e.g. returning citizen etc).  I'm holding out for August 2021 but my hopes are fading week by week.


----------



## Ronaldo17

We're still planning on late September 2021at the earliest.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

As someone else has posted below, I believe the current negative test requirement is for America citizens to return from the UK or absolute, essential business travel.
I'd like to believe that over the next couple of months, this will begin to get discussed or how best to manage the negative test situation as earlier this week it said a healthcare or gp letter (UK based) was required to take to the airport to say you were negative which I think the majority of the time at the moment it's just via text that you get this information.
It can only get better ... Well, that's what I keep telling myself anyway.
In all seriousness though, I honestly do believe it will start to get looked at soon


----------



## jackieleanne

tinkerbell1991 said:


> As someone else has posted below, I believe the current negative test requirement is for America citizens to return from the UK or absolute, essential business travel.
> I'd like to believe that over the next couple of months, this will begin to get discussed or how best to manage the negative test situation as earlier this week it said a healthcare or gp letter (UK based) was required to take to the airport to say you were negative which I think the majority of the time at the moment it's just via text that you get this information.
> It can only get better ... Well, that's what I keep telling myself anyway.
> In all seriousness though, I honestly do believe it will start to get looked at soon



Me too I'm at least hoping we will get a clue over the coming weeks/month whether it is going to be a yes or a no at least. It's the uncertainty that's so frustrating.


----------



## gavvy

I think the new president in the short term will want to get to grips with covid in USA, I can't see any relaxation of current restrictions and maybe even tightening in the short term until numbers fall and more get the vaccine.


----------



## Plague

gavvy said:


> I can't see any relaxation of current restrictions and maybe even tightening in the short term until numbers fall and more get the vaccine.


Given that the UK itself is basically now shut to entry due to new variants I think the US is unlikely to open to tourists any time soon. Maybe 100 days after Biden takes the reins. (So end of April I think.)


----------



## Woodview

I would  say      Forget   2021         

      Do you really  want to  Take the Risk      before then  ?


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Woodview said:


> I would  say      Forget   2021
> 
> Do you really  want to  Take the Risk      before then  ?


I personally think it's each to their own of they feel confident enough flying out there and preparing for more than likely needing to produce a negative test before flights there and back. I think by saying "take the risk", this is going to be around for a long time if not yearly like flu so as long as people do their part to protect themselves and others around them, we can then surely begin to get back to a normality as such.


----------



## Plague

I saw today that Biden plans to revoke Trump's travel bans and thought "Wow, that's going to make a lot of DISsers happy".
But reading further it said these were mainly Muslim countries, so it's presumably the earlier 'political' ban he introduced. We may have to wait a bit longer for the health one.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Plague said:


> I saw today that Biden plans to revoke Trump's travel bans and thought "Wow, that's going to make a lot of DISsers happy".
> But reading further it said these were mainly Muslim countries, so it's presumably the earlier 'political' ban he introduced. We may have to wait a bit longer for the health one.


I saw that too and thought oh bummer! I think he's going to give it a couple of months at least to get the vaccines out to Americans and then look into the border situation for travel (just my option, nothing factual). Especially to try and get flights back up and running to and from America for the summer holidays like most European countries did during 2020.


----------



## rosieposie3

As much as I worry about the flight ban continuing, i find it comforting to remind myself that money always wins out in the end. I can't imagine the US or anywhere really deciding to throw away a whole tourist season.


----------



## gavvy

rosieposie3 said:


> As much as I worry about the flight ban continuing, i find it comforting to remind myself that money always wins out in the end. I can't imagine the US or anywhere really deciding to throw away a whole tourist season.



I think it will depend on how quick they can roll out the vaccine, so far its been slow in USA and Biden has made it his priority to get it done quicker.  It could mean that we too will need to have the jab to travel, though again I'm guessing.  It was reported in the Times today that everyone in UK could receive the Jab by July, but that's subject to no delays etc.


----------



## rosieposie3

gavvy said:


> I think it will depend on how quick they can roll out the vaccine, so far its been slow in USA and Biden has made it his priority to get it done quicker.  It could mean that we too will need to have the jab to travel, though again I'm guessing.  It was reported in the Times today that everyone in UK could receive the Jab by July, but that's subject to no delays etc.


That's true. Hopefully there's more clarity soon on what will be needed in order to travel.


----------



## nursejackie

The situation in Australia with the chartered planes for the Open, where some passengers tested negative before departure, then tested positive on arrival, meaning the rest have to quarantine for 14 days, shows weaknesses in the system.   Can you imagine receiving the message you have to quarantine for 14 days of your Disney trip?  That's the whole holiday for most Brits.  It's the threat of quarantine on arrival, during, or on return, that stops me from making any plans to go anywhere abroad when lockdown ends.


----------



## Jon84

The vaccine roll out is speeding up, I was lucky enough to get my first shot as a group 4 patient on Saturday. Fingers crossed the pace is increased throughout 2021


----------



## Plague

Australia is suggesting they will have travel restrictions till the end of the year, despite vaccine roll-out. (And what a mess they've made over tennis and exiled nationals.)


----------



## supernova

A light piece and heavier piece on restrictions for entering into the United States by air, beginning January 26th:
https://www.nbcdfw.com/news/coronav...for-air-travel-go-into-effect-jan-26/2528542/https://www.cdc.gov/media/releases/2021/s0112-negative-covid-19-air-passengers.html


----------



## nursejackie

Jon84 said:


> The vaccine roll out is speeding up, I was lucky enough to get my first shot as a group 4 patient on Saturday. Fingers crossed the pace is increased throughout 2021


I'm an NHS nurse so I had mine last week and also got signed off as a peer to peer vaccinator.  The logistics of vaccinating just our NHS trust cannot be underestimated.  The manpower, cost and time seems to be something the politicians don't bother to explain when making all these promises to vaccinate millions in weeks.


----------



## Jon84

nursejackie said:


> I'm an NHS nurse so I had mine last week and also got signed off as a peer to peer vaccinator.  The logistics of vaccinating just our NHS trust cannot be underestimated.  The manpower, cost and time seems to be something the politicians don't bother to explain when making all these promises to vaccinate millions in weeks.


My wife's trust is organising the roll out in this area, its a massive effort. I went to a community hub and the people there from the NHS Staff and Council Public Health guys to the Volunteers organising people were all amazing.  

I rely on the NHS to keep me well, and have nothing but praise for everyone. It pains me to see how much pressure everyone is under. Not just in the physical medicine, but also the Mental Health teams too.


----------



## gavvy

Meanwhile in wales, our first minister has said he does not want to rush out the vaccine and is keeping some back as they do not want to run out and have people working with nothing to do, nice to see him putting manhours over lives.


----------



## Plague

gavvy said:


> Meanwhile in wales, our first minister has said he does not want to rush out the vaccine and is keeping some back as they do not want to run out and have people working with nothing to do, nice to see him putting manhours over lives.


Just a slight _faux pas_. He'll continue getting his salary.

This post by Robert Peston, nearly a month ago now (22 Dec), is relevant (you don't need to watch the video, just read):
The economic case for spending whatever it takes to roll out the Covid vaccine fast

Point 10 is the nub of it if you have no patience


----------



## gavvy

Plague said:


> Just a slight _faux pas_. He'll continue getting his salary.
> 
> This post by Robert Peston, nearly a month ago now (22 Dec), is relevant (you don't need to watch the video, just read):
> The economic case for spending whatever it takes to roll out the Covid vaccine fast
> 
> Point 10 is the nub of it if you have no patience



I do wonder what planet he is on sometimes.  He is also on record a few weeks ago saying its not a sprint or a race....Try telling that to the age 70+ people of wales who are shielding and are desperate to get out and live a half normal life.

Am sure he has good intentions, but I have not hugged my parents since last March and when he makes silly statements like this it really drives me mad!


----------



## Disney Frenhines

gismo1554 said:


> Churches are part of the support system required for some individuals which is why they have agreed to keep them open. The same argument could be had to schools which are also open and don't have the same strict rules as shops etc. The churches around me are enforcing every rule that shops are including having to wear masks. They are also requiring pre-booking to ensure that numbers are low. Whether you are religious or not this is a major religious holiday and yes people could worship at home but some people need the support of others and the church is a vital lifeline. Please can we keep this respectful for those people who are religious and not start questioning whether specific rules are fair or not between the different types of organisations. Most religious services have been cancelled but they are remaining open to allow support for people who need it. Also to add I don't attend church but I know lots of people who do and understand the argument for keeping them open in this really sad time. I know we are all struggling with this situation but I really don't think this forum is the right place to vent at these rules especially with no evidence that places of worship are doing anything wrong or anything different from small businesses.


Cases of Covid in churchgoers has seen a sharp rise.


----------



## Disney Frenhines

I'm in the 8th tier, so hoping I'll get my vaccine round March.  I'm still not planning on going before the end of December anyway, however, if Disneyland is still closed I may leave my next US trip until it reopens and head off to Tokyo Disney instead, I am desperate to see all the Beauty and The Beast stuff.


----------



## BadPinkTink

yikes, President Biden just signed an Executive Order for 14 day quarantine for incoming international passengers 

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...masks-quarantine-for-travelers-in-covid-fight
The Biden administration is vowing tough enforcement of new safety measures it is imposing on travelers to curb the spread of the coronavirus even as some say elements of the plan will be difficult to police.

In an executive order he will issue Thursday, his second day in office, President Joe Biden will require masks be worn in airports, planes, intercity buses and other forms of transportation. The president is also ordering people who arrive in the U.S. from other countries to self-quarantine, which had previously been unenforced guidance.

“We are prepared to make sure we use all relevant authorities to enforce the president’s executive order to ensure across every mode of transportation workers, passengers, commuters are protected,” Pete Buttigieg, the nominee to become secretary of transportation, told lawmakers Thursday during a hearing on his confirmation.

Biden will also codify an action by former President Donald Trump on Jan. 12 to require a negative Covid-19 test before flying to the U.S. from other nations, according to a Biden administration fact sheet. The order will be coupled with one requiring masks on federal properties that was signed by Biden on Wednesday.


----------



## Plague

BadPinkTink said:


> Biden will also codify an action by former President Donald Trump on Jan. 12 to require a negative Covid-19 test before flying to the U.S. from other nations,


It seems that having flown in you will still be _required _(not _advised_) to self-isolate for 14 days.

On the upside, Biden's actions might get things back to something more controlled (I'm not even going near the 'normal' idea - you can dream about it   ) by summer/autumn.


----------



## jackieleanne

Well at least we know more now. Looks like I'll need to try get refund on my tickets an try to go about renting my DVC points because April/May certainly seems out and I dont think we will get to go before the end of July (without quarantine) 2019 points id have to carry over expire.


----------



## disneyholic family

Plague said:


> It seems that having flown in you will still be _required _(not _advised_) to self-isolate for 14 days.
> 
> On the upside, Biden's actions might get things back to something more controlled (I'm not even going near the 'normal' idea - you can dream about it   ) by summer/autumn.


so hard to know...
it's been a year since this started..
who here would have predicted we'd be where we are now?
.


----------



## Plague

disneyholic family said:


> so hard to know...
> it's been a year since this started..
> who here would have predicted we'd be where we are now?
> .


I think a fair few did. It was never going to be over by Christmas.
If every government and individual in the world had acted to contain it a year ago, then certainly things would not be as bad now as they are ... But that was never going to happen.


----------



## jackieleanne

deno said:


> I definitely thought it would be over by Christmas, or at least controlled so things were back to normal. But i'm ever the optimist, always look on the bright side is me all over ;-)
> 
> I certainly didn't think i'd be cancelling my August 2021 trip though!
> 
> Roll on August 2022.....it'll all be over by then ;-)



Me too, I certainly didn't think it would all still be going on now and that we would have to move an April/May trip again.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Plague said:


> It seems that having flown in you will still be _required _(not _advised_) to self-isolate for 14 days.
> 
> On the upside, Biden's actions might get things back to something more controlled (I'm not even going near the 'normal' idea - you can dream about it   ) by summer/autumn.


So potentially required to isolate on arrival in US and when returning to U.K.?  If these requirements are formally announced/ become law then my March/April trip is doomed.  October anyone?


----------



## JordanClark9

Welsh_Dragon said:


> So potentially required to isolate on arrival in US and when returning to U.K.?  If these requirements are formally announced/ become law then my March/April trip is doomed.  October anyone?


Still hopeful for my September trip. I'm hoping the vaccine rollout will mean a more "normal" Summer at least. Time will tell.
If masks and some restrictions are still required by then, we'll still go. I'm past caring about all of that now and really would just like a holiday.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

JordanClark9 said:


> really would just like a holiday.


Oh yes!!!!


----------



## BadPinkTink

More details will be released in the next few days. I'm thinking it will either be 14 day quarantine for unvaccinated international arrivals OR show proof of vaccination. It would not make sense to  quarantine vaccinated people. I moved my flights to June and I'm hopeful that I will be vaccinated before my trip.


----------



## jackieleanne

BadPinkTink said:


> More details will be released in the next few days. I'm thinking it will either be 14 day quarantine for unvaccinated international arrivals OR show proof of vaccination. It would not make sense to  quarantine vaccinated people. I moved my flights to June and I'm hopeful that I will be vaccinated before my trip.



I may give it a week or so then to get further details before I do anything.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Welsh_Dragon said:


> So potentially required to isolate on arrival in US and when returning to U.K.?  If these requirements are formally announced/ become law then my March/April trip is doomed.  October anyone?


I'm October... For now  this will be the third time I've cancelled my wedding date so praying we can still go, masks and all


----------



## Plague

BadPinkTink said:


> It would not make sense to quarantine vaccinated people.


 Vaccination is not a magic bullet and there are still unknowns about them preventing transmission.
You should read this BBC News article:
Covid: Why won't vaccinating the vulnerable end lockdown?

There is hope that things may be better by autumn, but I'm wary of it. Things will improve dramatically in the summer because that's the nature of these flu type things - open windows and outdoor activity - and the vaccines will help. But then, as in 2020, people will think it's all over and let their guard down and come the colder weather it may all go south again.


----------



## Plague

Welsh_Dragon said:


> So potentially required to isolate on arrival in US and when returning to U.K.?


OMG.
The 14 days out was the "nuh-uh" point for me. I hadn't even got to thinking about coming back


----------



## DadVader

Hopefully I'm reading this right ? Going by the document, the boffins have 14 days to provide potential actions to POTUS.  Hopefully it will be Proof of negative test for travel or a period of self-isolation ?   We're due to travel in Sept so fingers crossed. 

whitehouse.gov/briefing-room/presidential-actions/2021/01/21/executive-order-promoting-covid-19-safety-in-domestic-and-international-travel/


----------



## disneyholic family

my daughter's august 2021 trip is now in doubt.
while she's an american with an american passport, her husband is an israeli.
He has a 10 year visa that expires in May so he had an appointment scheduled for March to get a new one.
He made that appointment 5 months ago.
But he just now got an email saying all visa appointments have been canceled and they have no clue when they will reschedule, but have extended the validity of the fee he paid into 2022. 
The fact that they've extended the validity of the fee paid in advance for the visa well into 2022 should be an indicator of where this is headed.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

disneyholic family said:


> my daughter's august 2021 trip is now in doubt.
> while she's an american with an american passport, her husband is an israeli.
> He has a 10 year visa that expires in May so he had an appointment scheduled for March to get a new one.
> He made that appointment 5 months ago.
> But he just now got an email saying all visa appointments have been canceled and they have no clue when they will reschedule, but have extended the validity of the fee he paid into 2022.
> The fact that they've extended the validity of the fee paid in advance for the visa well into 2022 should be an indicator of where this is headed.


Does this mean that you won’t see them for a while? That must be tough.


----------



## disneyholic family

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Does this mean that you won’t see them for a while? That must be tough.



i live in israel....... we all live in israel....that's why i hang out on the UK board and have been doing that for the past 20 years...
a lot of the travel tips on this board also apply to travel from israel 
Plus over the years, we've traveled on the UK/EU disney package (free dining).

I only posted the above that that sudden cancellation is an indicator that the biden administration has told the state department to shut things down for the near future...
.


----------



## Plague

disneyholic family said:


> I only posted the above that that sudden cancellation is an indicator that the biden administration has told the state department to shut things down for the near future...


We've actually moved on a bit in a subtle way.
Last year countries were just trying to keep SARS 2 out. Now they are trying to keep new variants of it out.
It's the same game, but the goal posts have moved, and I think Biden needs time to get a handle on it ... because, well, not much of a handover.
That said, given the infection rate in the US I'd actually be surprised if they aren't cooking up a variant or two of their own over there.


----------



## disneyholic family

Plague said:


> We've actually moved on a bit in a subtle way.
> Last year countries were just trying to keep SARS 2 out. Now they are trying to keep new variants of it out.
> It's the same game, but the goal posts have moved, and I think Biden needs time to get a handle on it ... because, well, not much of a handover.
> That said, given the infection rate in the US I'd actually be surprised if they aren't cooking up a variant or two of their own over there.



i agree.  I think that corona was in the US long before they closed the door.  
I'm sure it was already in the US before the world even became aware of it in china.
There's a lot of travel (or there was) between china and the US, so it was there long before they realized it, which would explain why new york had stratospheric numbers right out of the starting gate.

and for sure the UK and every other variant has been in the US for a while.  They don't really do much checking to determine strains, so there's no way to know.
But the sky high numbers speak for themselves.
the UK variant (and possibly also the south african and brazilian variants) is highly contagious, far more contagious than the original strain.
while with the original strain we saw families here in Israel where one person would become ill, but not the rest of the family, with the UK strain it's a done deal.  
Once a single member of the family is ill, it's just a matter of time before they all succumb.
And with the UK strain, kids seem to be more susceptible and greater spreaders.  And also seem to be getting sicker for some reason.

on the bright side, the pfizer vaccine does seem to be effective against the UK strain.
We had a massive surge the past two weeks, but now that we have a good chunk of the population vaccinated, it does seem to be slowing down, though just  a smidgeon at this point.
but even just leveling off is a good sign at this point.
here's hoping it continues in the correct direction!!
.


----------



## Plague

disneyholic family said:


> on the bright side, the pfizer vaccine does seem to be effective against the UK strain.
> We had a massive surge the past two weeks, but now that we have a good chunk of the population vaccinated, it does seem to be slowing down, though just a smidgeon at this point.
> but even just leveling off is a good sign at this point.
> here's hoping it continues in the correct direction!!


Yes, UK numbers too are going the right way now, though it's more to do with the 'lockdown' than vaccines.

I'm just hoping that we don't see vaccine resistant strains appearing before we (ie. the world) has got this thing more or less cornered.



disneyholic family said:


> They don't really do much checking to determine strains, so there's no way to know.


I wonder if that's on Biden's (Fauci's) federal to-do list.


----------



## Plague

Sorry to be the doom and gloom merchant, but this is pretty much what I've been hoping against:
Robert Peston: Why the risk of Covid-19 mutations means we face at least six gruelling months


----------



## disneyholic family

Plague said:


> I wonder if that's on Biden's (Fauci's) federal to-do list.



the US medical care system is decentralized in the extreme.
That combined with privacy laws makes changing the way things are done very difficult.
.


----------



## MichelinMan

We postponed our trip from July last year to July this year, but starting to think that trip must be in jeopardy now. I can't see the quarantine restrictions for coming into the UK easing by July, which will kybosh our trip. So will probably be looking to postpone until July next year. Anybody know what date 2022 bookings will be open (I have hotel and flights booked separately, not as a package).


----------



## disneyholic family

Plague said:


> Sorry to be the doom and gloom merchant, but this is pretty much what I've been hoping against:
> Robert Peston: Why the risk of Covid-19 mutations means we face at least six gruelling months



first of all, it's a well known (though somewhat counter intuitive) phenomenon that antibodies resulting from infection provide  less protection than antibodies resulting from immunization.
We have seen this in the past with other diseases.
So the fact that an area that was thought to have achieved herd immunity was struck down by another wave caused by a new strain doesn't necessarily augur bad tidings.
If the same happens once an area is fully vaccinated, then i'll start to worry (big time).

And by the way, to consider an area as having reached herd immunity when only 76% are positive for antibodies seems a bit of a stretch.
For example, herd immunity against measles requires about 95% of a population to be vaccinated.
Why would anyone think that Covid-19 requires anything less?
.


----------



## jackieleanne

Has anyone had any luck moving/cancelling the 14 day tickets they had purchased for this year? We purchased ours from Disney.

Already spoke to David's about our DVC points.

Just spoken to VA and they replied pretty much instantly about giving me an open ticket for our flights (24th April-8th May Manchester) an said they would waiver the fees even though we had changed more times than I can count! Wonder if that means they are pretty much about to pull the trigger on cancelling.


----------



## Plague

disneyholic family said:


> And by the way, to consider an area as having reached herd immunity when only 76% are positive for antibodies seems a bit of a stretch.
> For example, herd immunity against measles requires about 95% of a population to be vaccinated.
> Why would anyone think that Covid-19 requires anything less?


Way back last year there was talk of 60% (of what I'm not sure now) being herd immunity. But of course herd immunity doesn't mean no-one catches it - only that it's not going to spring an epidemic on us, or that a current epidemic will die away.
Measles is far more infectious than Covid19 (or anything really), so you will need a higher % of resistance to it to give 'herd immunity', however it's defined.
(Covid19 and smallpox both have R0 between 3 and 6, measles is 12 to 18.)


----------



## disneyholic family

Plague said:


> Way back last year there was talk of 60% (of what I'm not sure now) being herd immunity. But of course herd immunity doesn't mean no-one catches it - only that it's not going to spring an epidemic on us, or that a current epidemic will die away.
> Measles is far more infectious than Covid19 (or anything really), so you will need a higher % of resistance to it to give 'herd immunity', however it's defined.
> (Covid19 and smallpox both have R0 between 3 and 6, measles is 12 to 18.)


that was true of the prior strain of covid, but the UK strain is highly contagious.  
Masking which worked against the earlier strain is insufficient against the UK version (double masking has been strongly advised, and not even sure that will suffice).

The problem we have is the slow pace of vaccinations.
Someone mentioned a vaccine resistant strain. The odds of that happening are increased by slow or incomplete vaccine rollout.


----------



## Plague

disneyholic family said:


> that was true of the prior strain of covid, but the UK strain is highly contagious.


They are saying the R for the UK strain is about 0.7 higher. It's a problem for sure, but nothing like measles. From what I've read 70-80% is probably about the zone for HI now.
As you say, the problem is getting there before anything worse mutates out into the world, which is why we will have to keep physical restrictions/precautions until we get those percentages vaccinated.
In that respect I'm pleased to see Biden/Fauci getting the US involved in the whole world vaccination programme. Easy international travel won't be possible until pretty much everywhere with an airport has control of the virus.


----------



## disneyholic family

Plague said:


> They are saying the R for the UK strain is about 0.7 higher. It's a problem for sure, but nothing like measles. From what I've read 70-80% is probably about the zone for HI now.
> As you say, the problem is getting there before anything worse mutates out into the world, which is why we will have to keep physical restrictions/precautions until we get those percentages vaccinated.
> In that respect I'm pleased to see Biden/Fauci getting the US involved in the whole world vaccination programme. Easy international travel won't be possible until pretty much everywhere with an airport has control of the virus.


i'm not a fan of fauci - his disinformation at the beginning of the crisis didn't serve anyone.
.


----------



## ford family

jackieleanne said:


> Has anyone had any luck moving/cancelling the 14 day tickets they had purchased for this year? We purchased ours from Disney.
> 
> Already spoke to David's about our DVC points.
> 
> Just spoken to VA and they replied pretty much instantly about giving me an open ticket for our flights (24th April-8th May Manchester) an said they would waiver the fees even though we had changed more times than I can count! Wonder if that means they are pretty much about to pull the trigger on cancelling.


Yes, we had a cash refund for our 14 day tickets purchased from Disney UK   No quibble, back on the credit card in two days!

We also used David's to rent out the points. 

We are supposed to be on a Carribean cruise right now, arriving at the BWV on February 1st. All those payments have been rolled into a September cruise instead. 

No plans to get back to WDW at the moment.

ford family


----------



## Plague

ford family said:


> All those payments have been rolled into a September cruise instead.


Fingers crossed for you. Definitely in the 'maybe' zone at present.


----------



## jackieleanne

Oh good to hear about Disney sorting the tickets straight away. 

Points are now up with David for rental. Fingers crossed for your September cruise.


----------



## jackieleanne

ford family said:


> Yes, we had a cash refund for our 14 day tickets purchased from Disney UK   No quibble, back on the credit card in two days!
> 
> We also used David's to rent out the points.
> 
> We are supposed to be on a Carribean cruise right now, arriving at the BWV on February 1st. All those payments have been rolled into a September cruise instead.
> 
> No plans to get back to WDW at the moment.
> 
> ford family



Oh good to hear about Disney sorting the tickets straight away. 

Points are now up with David for rental. Fingers crossed for your September cruise.


----------



## disneyholic family

https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-ne...f1bXyg88kZRfjWGnT9HXRrtatTjU7ZztTDAhexAPv3G7Y
and in case you hit a wall street journal paywall, here's the text from the article:

*A Guide to the New Covid-19 Testing Rules for Travel to the U.S.*
*The CDC will require preflight testing as Covid-19 cases continue to soar and new strains of the virus emerge*






*The CDC is set to require a negative Covid-19 test result for travelers entering the U.S. as new-infection rates remain high; Miami International Airport in March.*
PHOTO: WILFREDO LEE/ASSOCIATED PRESS
By 
Alison Sider
Updated Jan. 22, 2021 2:59 pm ET


The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention has ordered that all travelers flying to the U.S. from abroad will have to show proof of negative Covid-19 tests before boarding their flight starting Jan. 26. The CDC said preflight testing is necessary as Covid-19 cases continue to soar and more-contagious strains of the virus emerge around the world. President Biden signed an executive order on Jan. 21 affirming the new testing requirements and directing agencies to consider additional travel-safety measures.
Here is what you need to know about the new protocols before you take a trip.

*Who does it affect?*
The order applies to everyone traveling to the U.S. on international flights, including U.S. citizens. You will need to show negative test results even if you are flying on a private jet or charter flight. There are exceptions for children under age 2, airline crews and federal law-enforcement agents and members of the military traveling for duty.

*What countries are covered?*
All of them. Passengers need to show proof of a negative test when traveling to the U.S. from any country, including Mexico and the Caribbean. Airlines can seek temporary waivers for certain countries where testing supplies are inadequate, but carriers haven’t yet said which countries might fall into this category. The requirement doesn’t apply to U.S. territories, such as Puerto Rico.

The universal testing requirement goes into effect Jan. 26. People arriving from the United Kingdom already have been subject to similar testing requirements that went into effect in December, following the emergence of a new coronavirus strain there.

Airline executives have said they expect some short-term hiccups as the new policy goes into effect but say they believe testing will help restore confidence in travel in the long run. United Airlines Holdings Inc., for example, has said it is working with partners to increase the supply of tests in places like Mexico, where the new requirements have put a damper on appetite for trips to beach resorts.

“We are going to work really really hard to make sure it’s really, really easy to travel with United even with the new testing requirements,” Toby Enqvist, United’s chief customer officer, said.

*What kind of test will I need, and when? What happens if I don’t have my results?*
U.S.-bound air travelers must get tested no more than three days before flying and bring written or electronic proof of the results. Airlines can accept both PCR and rapid antigen tests. The CDC has said home diagnostic kits that are analyzed in a lab should qualify, if the kits have been approved by national health authorities.

If you don’t have the documentation with you, airlines won’t allow you to board, according to the CDC’s order.

Airlines are still working out the exact protocols they will use to check test results. Customers coming from the U.K. on United Airlines show test results in the lobby before security, but the details might not be the same for other countries, a United spokeswoman said.

To streamline the verification process, American Airlines Group Inc. is expanding access to a health passport app where travelers can upload documents such as negative Covid-19 test results. Starting Jan. 23, the VeriFly app will be available for American Airlines customers traveling from all international destinations.

*What if I have been vaccinated?*
Even if you have been vaccinated for Covid-19, you still will need to show proof of a negative test.

*What if I recently had Covid-19 and got better?
*
If you have tested positive for Covid-19 in the past three months but no longer have symptoms, the CDC doesn’t recommend getting tested again. If you are in this group and have met the criteria to end isolation, the CDC says you can travel as long as you have written permission from a health-care provider or public-health official. Bring your positive test result and the doctor’s letter to show the airline in lieu of a negative test result.

*Does this mean the U.S. has lifted bans on most travel from Europe, the U.K. and other countries?*
No. Mr. Biden rejected a last-minute effort by former President Donald Trump to lift those travel restrictions on Jan. 26, citing the worsening pandemic and more-contagious variants of the virus emerging around the world. That means people who aren’t U.S. citizens or permanent residents generally can’t come to the U.S. from most of Europe, the U.K., Brazil, China and Iran, with a few exceptions. Likewise, many countries don’t allow travelers to enter from the U.S., or continue to impose lengthy quarantine requirements on arrival.

*What if I need to change my travel plans now?*
Airlines already have done away with most international change fees and are adding more flexibility for people who need to adjust their plans and get to the U.S. before the new testing requirements go into effect.

American and Delta Air Lines Inc., DAL -1.65% for instance, will allow people to rebook international tickets to the U.S. that had been scheduled through Feb. 9, as long as new travel starts on or before Jan. 25. That means you can rebook to fly before testing is required without paying higher last-minute fares. United is waiving fare differences for travel originally scheduled through Feb. 15.

*Do I need to get tested again or quarantine when I get back to the U.S.?*
The CDC recommends people get a second test three to five days after travel and stay home for seven days (or 10 days without a second test). Testing on its own isn’t a substitute for social distancing and wearing face masks, CDC officials said.

President Biden has said he believes people arriving from abroad should be required to self-quarantine; his executive order says air travelers will be required to follow the CDC’s guidelines, including self-isolation recommendations, “to the extent feasible.” It isn’t yet clear how that might be enforced, and the order doesn’t specify. The order also directs federal agencies to develop a plan for ensuring compliance with CDC guidelines and to consider other public-health measures, including consideration of additional testing immediately prior to departure.
.


----------



## MadScouser

Well it looks like our Easter trip is going to have to be canned for second year (originally scheduled Easter 2020)


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

MadScouser said:


> Well it looks like our Easter trip is going to have to be canned for second year (originally scheduled Easter 2020)


Me too! This is our third cancellation. Luckily BA cancelled the return flight for April 2021 and as I did not accept the alternative offered I can get a refund. I have provisionally booked WDW resort rooms for October 2021, but now I feel that I don’t want to do all the planning (and look forward to) for another trip, just to find myself in this situation again. I am tempted to ‘put Disney down’ for a while and consider booking when flights become available for Easter 2022.


----------



## disneyholic family

i told my daughter that they may need to re-think their summer - they have 2 weeks booked at WDW for august 2021.
I was sure it would be ok when i reserved it for them, but now i'm beginning to wonder. Actually more than beginning.
.


----------



## jackieleanne

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Me too! This is our third cancellation. Luckily BA cancelled the return flight for April 2021 and as I did not accept the alternative offered I can get a refund. I have provisionally booked WDW resort rooms for October 2021, but now I feel that I don’t want to do all the planning (and look forward to) for another trip, just to find myself in this situation again. I am tempted to ‘put Disney down’ for a while and consider booking when flights become available for Easter 2022.



We feel the same after just cancelling for the end of April. I am looking at Disney now for next year, an once the flights come out will use our open ticket to book them. I have booked a hotel for Madrid for Summer in case we can fly there, that is fully refundable until the day of travel and I don't have to pay until we get to the hotel. I'm not booking any flights. I just couldn't cope with being let down for Disney again. 

Should travel to the US open up again later this year then I can always look at booking a last minute trip.


----------



## MadScouser

Yeah. Our biggest risk is the 14 day park tickets we purchased in late 2019 for the 2020 trip. I think they expire now in Sep 21 , but who knows when they will allow US travel again.  

Cant see UK lockdown being lifted much before Easter (fully expecting schools not to go back until after Easter), so it will be question of can you get a flight / room later

We are DVC members, so have got that juggle to do as well.  

Absolutely gutting, but at the same time, it needs to be safe, and with an eldest child with Aspergers, youngest possibly with autistic traits as well, even a 9 hr flight with masks (even though they are exempt could be a bridge too far anyway)


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

A few weeks back we cancelled our April DVC trip and moved it to September thinking things would be much better by then, but we're now getting really concerned about that. 

The problem is, if that trip falls through we will lose a lot of points that have previously been banked as well as the possibility of losing out on the money spent on our park tickets.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Just passing on my experience with British Airways. To date they have behaved exceptionally well. Each time they cancelled a flight, they have responded to me quickly using Twitter pms and refunded me in full within 48 hours (Credit card and Avios). After I booked the March/April flights the price dropped significantly, so rather cheekily, I cancelled, took a voucher (arrived in minutes) and rebooked the same flights at the cheaper price. The second voucher was then reissued for the balance saved. BA cancelled my April return flight a few weeks ago and offered me an alternative, a flight which leaves 3 hours earlier, which in normal times I would have accepted, but for some reason I just sat on it. When I decided that the March/April trip was unlikely to go ahead, I contacted BA, again using Twitter pm and requested a refund. Initially they said they would pass my request to their refund team, who would issue a voucher only, as the booking was made with a voucher. I replied that as the flight was cancelled by BA, not me, I understood that I was entitled to a credit card/cash refund and they agreed. 24 hours later the credit shows on my credit card. Really just letting people know, that even if your flight was paid for with a voucher, if BA cancel any part of the booking, even if they offer an alternative flight, you can get a cash/credit card refund.


----------



## bavarian princess

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Just passing on my experience with British Airways. To date they have behaved exceptionally well. Each time they cancelled a flight, they have responded to me quickly using Twitter pms and refunded me in full within 48 hours (Credit card and Avios). After I booked the March/April flights the price dropped significantly, so rather cheekily, I cancelled, took a voucher (arrived in minutes) and rebooked the same flights at the cheaper price. The second voucher was then reissued for the balance saved. BA cancelled my April return flight a few weeks ago and offered me an alternative, a flight which leaves 3 hours earlier, which in normal times I would have accepted, but for some reason I just sat on it. When I decided that the March/April trip was unlikely to go ahead, I contacted BA, again using Twitter pm and requested a refund. Initially they said they would pass my request to their refund team, who would issue a voucher only, as the booking was made with a voucher. I replied that as the flight was cancelled by BA, not me, I understood that I was entitled to a credit card/cash refund and they agreed. 24 hours later the credit shows on my credit card. Really just letting people know, that even if your flight was paid for with a voucher, if BA cancel any part of the booking, even if they offer an alternative flight, you can get a cash/credit card refund.


Thanks for sharing your experience. That gives me a positiv feeling for my December BA booking 
Regarding my upcoming April trip: I only have a hotel reservation and never booked the flights. The hotel reservation will be moved to December. Let’s hope that things get better (and safer) soon.


----------



## JordanClark9

MadScouser said:


> Yeah. Our biggest risk is the 14 day park tickets we purchased in late 2019 for the 2020 trip. I think they expire now in Sep 21 , but who knows when they will allow US travel again.
> 
> Cant see UK lockdown being lifted much before Easter (fully expecting schools not to go back until after Easter), so it will be question of can you get a flight / room later
> 
> We are DVC members, so have got that juggle to do as well.
> 
> Absolutely gutting, but at the same time, it needs to be safe, and with an eldest child with Aspergers, youngest possibly with autistic traits as well, even a 9 hr flight with masks (even though they are exempt could be a bridge too far anyway)


We're in the same boat with the park tickets. Keeping my fingers crossed and reminding myself that September is still a long way off...


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

MadScouser said:


> Yeah. Our biggest risk is the 14 day park tickets we purchased in late 2019 for the 2020 trip. I think they expire now in Sep 21 , but who knows when they will allow US travel again.
> 
> Cant see UK lockdown being lifted much before Easter (fully expecting schools not to go back until after Easter), so it will be question of can you get a flight / room later
> 
> We are DVC members, so have got that juggle to do as well.
> 
> Absolutely gutting, but at the same time, it needs to be safe, and with an eldest child with Aspergers, youngest possibly with autistic traits as well, even a 9 hr flight with masks (even though they are exempt could be a bridge too far anyway)


If they don’t extend your tickets, I think that WDW will allow you to put the value towards new tickets. You would just pay any price increase. Not great news, but better than a total loss. Good luck.


----------



## gismo1554

bavarian princess said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience. That gives me a positiv feeling for my December BA booking
> Regarding my upcoming April trip: I only have a hotel reservation and never booked the flights. The hotel reservation will be moved to December. Let’s hope that things get better (and safer) soon.


Just to say their current policy only extends to flights before August I believe so whether things are still this clear and easy for anything beyond this its hard to know. That said I'm sure that policy will keep being extended.


----------



## bavarian princess

gismo1554 said:


> Just to say their current policy only extends to flights before August I believe so whether things are still this clear and easy for anything beyond this its hard to know. That said I'm sure that policy will keep being extended.


That’s true. But the way they currently seem to handle things is much more professional than what some of the other airlines do. Plus I have booked a flight that can be modified  Call me optimistic...or naive


----------



## gismo1554

bavarian princess said:


> That’s true. But the way they currently seem to handle things is much more professional than what some of the other airlines do. Plus I have booked a flight that can be modified  Call me optimistic...or naive


Completely. I've ended up booking with £150 non-refundable deposit for November as they didn't have anything fully refundable for a reasonable price


----------



## HeresYourEars

I seriously doubt the borders will be open for ‘business as usual’ this year (sadly).  Many things would need to be put into place for that to happen, beyond vaccinating people.


----------



## disneylove69

Biden just signed a mandatory 10day quarantine for anyone entering the US. No expiration date. Plan on it being all year.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

disneylove69 said:


> Biden just signed a mandatory 10day quarantine for anyone entering the US. No expiration date. Plan on it being all year.


Can I ask, why plan on it being all year?


----------



## BadPinkTink

tinkerbell1991 said:


> Can I ask, why plan on it being all year?



exactly, people have to get their head around the fact that restrictions in place now may not apply in 4,  6 or 8 months. And in the same way, that what IS possible now may not be possible in 4,  6 or 8 months.. For 2021 and possibly 2022, anyone wishing to go on holiday needs to realize that they can't plan further out than 6 weeks, and any plans further than 6 weeks may have to be cancelled or rescheduled.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

BadPinkTink said:


> exactly, people have to get their head around the fact that restrictions in place now may not apply in 4,  6 or 8 months. And in the same way, that what IS possible now may not be possible in 4,  6 or 8 months.. For 2021 and possibly 2022, anyone wishing to go on holiday needs to realize that they can't plan further out than 6 weeks, and any plans further than 6 weeks may have to be cancelled or rescheduled.


Absolutely. I'm all for people linking articles and updates but unless the thing you're posting is a fact, I don't get why you'd say it. People aren't stupid and believe borders and going to open up asap. Both sides will have to come to a consensus that will be reported in the news long before officially decided but there's being negative & quite unhelpful really and then there is having facts which this poster clearly didn't have. 
We get it! Borders aren't open at present and people are entitled to their opinions but some posters are almost as bad as the media by causing scaremongering where there may not need to be any yet.


----------



## BadPinkTink

@tinkerbell1991 exactly. This is the situation NOW. Every thing is fluid. Its important to stay informed and to keep up with the changes, but saying something that is implemented in January 2021 will still be valid in June 2021 is wrong. By all means speculate , its fun to wonder the what if, but language is important.  People need to say "In my opinion" or "I think"


----------



## Plague

BadPinkTink said:


> People need to say "In my opinion" or "I think"


I can't imagine anyone here would take the last sentence of disneylove69's post as being anything other than an opinion. The phrase "Plan on ... " is always associated with an uncertainty, not a fact.

I also think it's possible it will be all year - 50/50 maybe. I think that July to September might happen as cases will drop in the summer months. Once we go into autumn it will depend on vaccines and new strains - it could all kick off again.
Like I said earlier, committing (Ie. paying with no guarantee of refund) more than you are happy to lose would be unwise - in my opinion


----------



## HeresYourEars

Saying that you think borders will be closed for the foreseeable future is just as valid a statement as saying that all will be normal again for tourists in 6 months. Personally I would never plan a vacation to anywhere in the world right now, let alone the epicenter of the pandemic where half a million people have perished, and with a new President who is determined to put things right. In my opinion, no one is going to be coming here for a pleasure trip any time soon. It doesn’t even make any sense, again, in my opinion. But hey, if I’m wrong it means things will be “normal” here long before the borders open, so that’s a good thing.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Just showing on BA site....

When does the voucher expire?

The voucher expires on 30 April 2023.

Your voucher can be used as payment, or part payment, for a new future booking. Your new trip booked using your voucher must be fully completed by 30 April 2023 (departure and return).

If you have an existing voucher with an expiry date prior to 30 April 2023, please note that your voucher will automatically be extended to 30 April 2023. Customers will be notified with new voucher details as soon as possible.


Good news!


----------



## bavarian princess

Since I don’t bare the gift of foresight I cannot say what will happen regarding travel restrictions in 2021  of course everyone is entitled to have his or her own opinion when/if it will be possible to travel in 2021. I personally wouldn’t set a foot into an airplane without having received the vaccine and that has nothing to do with travel restrictions. But that’s not the discussion here 

I am glad that people still try to be optimistic as (in my opinion) it is psychologically healthy to focus on positive thoughts during these tough times.

And as long as Disneyworld uk doesn’t stop selling hotels/tickets I want to believe that there is still a chance that things will get better this year.

I really appreciate all the info and updates  that all of your posts regarding the latest developments in the UK and the US provide.


----------



## JordanClark9

HeresYourEars said:


> Saying that you think borders will be closed for the foreseeable future is just as valid a statement as saying that all will be normal again for tourists in 6 months. Personally I would never plan a vacation to anywhere in the world right now, let alone the epicenter of the pandemic where half a million people have perished, and with a new President who is determined to put things right. In my opinion, no one is going to be coming here for a pleasure trip any time soon. It doesn’t even make any sense, again, in my opinion. But hey, if I’m wrong it means things will be “normal” here long before the borders open, so that’s a good thing.


I personally wouldn't book a holiday at this time either. However in my case the tickets I bought for a September 2020 trip in January 2020 are only extended until September 2021. 14-day tickets from a third-party site. I don't think anybody here is discussing actually booking a new trip, more so pushing already-booked trips back. If the borders are open without mandatory quarantines on arrival we'll be going. Can only hope at the moment as a lot can change within the space of a year.

*Let's keep the thread for updates rather than opinions because that always gets messy.*


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

JordanClark9 said:


> Let's keep the thread for updates rather than opinions because that always gets messy.


Indeed. And we have to set a good example.


----------



## Ronaldo17

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Just showing on BA site....
> 
> When does the voucher expire?
> 
> The voucher expires on 30 April 2023.
> 
> Your voucher can be used as payment, or part payment, for a new future booking. Your new trip booked using your voucher must be fully completed by 30 April 2023 (departure and return).
> 
> If you have an existing voucher with an expiry date prior to 30 April 2023, please note that your voucher will automatically be extended to 30 April 2023. Customers will be notified with new voucher details as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> Good news!


BA seem to making more of an effort than other airlines to help folks out, it doesn't take much to give customers some peace of mind.


----------



## HeresYourEars

JordanClark9 said:


> I personally wouldn't book a holiday at this time either. However in my case the tickets I bought for a September 2020 trip in January 2020 are only extended until September 2021. 14-day tickets from a third-party site. I don't think anybody here is discussing actually booking a new trip, more so pushing already-booked trips back. If the borders are open without mandatory quarantines on arrival we'll be going. Can only hope at the moment as a lot can change within the space of a year.
> 
> *Let's keep the thread for updates rather than opinions because that always gets messy.*



Ok.  There are no updates, other than Biden's recent Executive Order concerning air travel signed 21 January.  Best wishes for your future plans to travel here.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

HeresYourEars said:


> There are no updates


I disagree. Personal experiences with airlines, ticket companies  etc are updates.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

HeresYourEars said:


> Not sure how it would be helpful. The only thing helpful to your goal would be entry into the US, not what people think about it or have experienced. It’s a law, you are either allowed to come here or not. Who cares where I’m posting from?  I’m not banned from this area. Best wishes on your vacation goals.


Actually, we are not allowed to leave here! It is all about perspective.


----------



## BadPinkTink

*Aer Lingus Update*

For those with Aer Lingus flights , the following is now on their website
https://www.aerlingus.com/support/covid19-information/options-for-your-booking/We've waived our change fees on any changes made before 30 September 2021, regardless of your fare type or when you are due to travel


----------



## Minniesgal

Virgin holidays have waived change fees for all trips booked up to end August 2021 so we moved to July 2022. Hopefully third booking lucky


----------



## disneyholic family

at this point there are so many unknowns...
my daughter and son in law were over for lunch and we were discussing their planned august 2021 trip.
They have the DVC reservation for 16 days in august, but that's all they have.
If there's a quarantine, then they won't go. obviously.
But they can't buy a ticket if they don't know for sure they're going.
And without a ticket, they can't make park reservations.
And they can't book a flight until everything else is for sure.
oh, and APs aren't on sale anyway....i forgot that part...

You can't do any of them without any of the others.
my brain fried when i tried to think about it...


----------

